# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Ingegroeide teennagel

## pukaki

hoi ik heb een ingegroeide teenagel in me grote teen ik heb geen idee hoe het komt. om ongeveer de week valt het geirriteerde vlees eraf en heb ik weer "platte huid" maar die is nog wel hard dus geirriteerd. maar ik kan dan dus wel bij de nagel heeft het dan zin om een stukje eraf te knippen of andere dingen om van dit probleem af te komen?

ik ben namelijk bang om naar de huisarts te gaan ook omdat ik nogal bang ben voor pijn ook :unsure: 

bedankt alvast voor jullie reacties  :Smile:

----------


## Josssz

Hoi

waarom ga je niet naar een pedicure. Dat een keer evenveel pijn als iedere week een ingegroeide teennagel.

----------


## Gonzosz Voice

Zelf heb ik ook een ingegroeide teennagel doordat mijn laatste behandeling bij de huisarts mis is gegaan. Nu loop ik al bijna twee jaar met een zere teen. Schoenen kan ik niet zomaar aan, etc, etc,....na twee keer spuiten in mijn teen te hebben gehad, durf ik er niet meer in te laten spuiten. Mij is aangeraden om door te laten wijzen naar het ziekenhuis. Maar ik weet het nog niet, .......ik sta er niet om te springen om weer te laten snijden.

----------


## Niet geregistreerd

Hoi ik heb ook een ingegroeide teen nagel gehad tot vorige week... ik heb er ook 2 jaar mee rondgelopen en deed erg zeer als ik schoenen aanhad.
tot ik t zat was afgelopen week ! heb een heel fijn electro tangetje gepakt
met een hele spitse snuite en heb me de zijkantjes van de nagel eraf geknipt. nu loop ik weer heel lekker en de wondjes zijn bijna genezen :-)

----------


## Danny

Hoi,

ik heb sinds een paar weken een ingegroeide teennagel en het is al behoorlijk dik de pus enzo loopt er heel voorzichtig uit.
Ik ben zelf helemaal geen held op me ouders het te laten zien en om het te laten opereren en de prikken  :Mad:  !

Als ik witten sokken aan doe dan zie je echt precies waar ik het heb.
ik was hem elke keer met koud water  :Big Grin:  en ik wil er heel graag af.

Ik ben gewoon scared voor die doktoren dat ze me pijn doen :EEK!: 

Wie kan mij helpen?

Danny

ps: je mag me ook mailen hoe en wat. [email protected] maar berichies hiero is ook niet erg.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Claudia

Ja ik geloof dat ik er ook last van begin te krijgen, maar ik ben echt een held op sokken (hah wel toevallig bij dit onderwerp) en ik durf niet naar de doktor.
Ik heb al in een badje met zout water gezeten om het niet verder te laten ontsteken en ik hou er een pleister op om geen vuil in wondjes/ontsteking te krijgen. 
Brrr... ik wil niet dat ze er in gaan snijden en dat ik er spuiten in krijg.
Nou ja ik wacht nog wel ff af...

Ciaooxx iedereen succes

----------


## Li.

Ik heb er nu sinds 2 dagen last van... Ik wil er echt geen jaar mee rond lopen!!! M'n vader zegt dat een bakje met biotex helpt (na 2 dagen merk je er nog niet zo veel van... maar je hebt wel hele lekkere zachte voeten...  :Wink:  )
jodium erop werkt ook wel schijnt... maar dat moet ik nog kopen...
En tegen de (hevige) pijn een paracetamol...
Op internet is ook vrij veel te vinden (zoek op google: ontsteking + pus + nagel + teen). Zo ben ik hier terecht gekomen  :Wink:

----------


## Mirella

Ik heb jaren geleden ook een ingegroeide teennagel gehad , en ik moet zeggen ... dat is geen lachertje  :Mad:  
Mijn teen was volop aan 't zweren en deed heel erg pijn , heb dan maar een afspraak gemaakt in het ziekenhuis , daar hebben ze mijn volledige nagel uitgetrokken ...hier heb ik maar weinig van gevoeld .  :Embarrassment:  

Alles was goed , de nagel begon terug te groeien ...en wat denk je ...hij groeide opnieuw in , ditmaal maar aan ene kant .
Terug naar het ziekenhuis , hebben ze de wortel opzij weggesneden ...wat heb ik afgezien ...is echt een pijnlijke zaak ... de meesten denken ...het is maar een teen , zal zo erg niet zijn ...maar integendeel ... 

Ik zie dat hier veel mensen een voetbadje nemen ... NIET DOEN ! 
Door het water wordt de huid week en kan de nagel nog makkelijker ingroeien , probeer uw teen zoveel mogelijk droog te houden , dagelijks ontsmetten met iso-betadine , dat is alles !
Wat je ook kan doen en wat zeker helpt is in 't midden van je nagel een inkeping ... een v 'tje uitknippen ... dan groeit de nagel verder naar binnen i.p.v naar buiten !! zeker het proberen waard 

veel succes !

----------


## maaike28

Ik dacht echt dat ik de enigste was die er al zolang mee rond loopt, wat dat betreft is het wel fijn dat ik niet de enigste ben die bang is.
3 jaar geleden is het bij mij begonnen doordat ik mijn nagel te kort geknipt had.
Ik heb er toen een tijd mee rond gelopen en ben uit eindelijk naar mijn huisarts gegaan,die heeft aan de zijkant een stuk weggeknipt en dat viel mij reuze mee,helaas is hij daarna weer ingegroeid en ben ik weer naar de huisarts gegaan en die heeft weer een stuk weggeknipt en toen is de nagel dus weer opnieuw ingegroeid.
Omdat ik bang was dat mijn huisarts mij de derde keer door zou verwijzen naar het ziekenhuis, heb ik het zo maar gelaten (zelf nog geprobeert het er weg te halen maar helaas..).
Toen na 2 jaar de andere kant van de nagel ook in ging groeien heb ik een afspraak met de pedicure gemaakt,een hele aardige mevr. die mij goed heeft geholpen en bijna niet zeer heeft gedaan,maar...helaas beide kanten gingen uit eindelijk weer in groeien.
Inmiddels is mijn teen bijna een keer zo groot als mijn andere (gezonde) teen en heel erg rood en gevoellig en ik weet niet wat ik nu moet,ik durf gewoon niet naar de huisarts !
waarschijnlijk is de pijn die ik nu heb (vooral als je je teen stoot op er valt iets op of er staat iemand op) veel groter dan de pijn die de arts je zal doen,maar toch...van uitstel komt afstel.
Nu heb ik iets gelezen over een teen beugel,op die site word verteld dat de arts vaak de nagel weghaald terwijl dat dus niet hoeft,ze kunnen de zijkanten van de nagel iets afkippen en vervolgens zo'n beugels plaatsen die de zijkanten van je nagel iets omhoog haalt en dus niet de kans meer heeft om te gaan ingroeien,klinkt voor mij het aantrekkelijkst maar ja het kost wel wat en het is niet echt bij mij in de buurt.
1 ding weet ik wel,het kan zo niet langer.
is er nog iemand die een ander idee heeft?.
alvast bedankt.

----------


## raketje

> Ik dacht echt dat ik de enigste was die er al zolang mee rond loopt, wat dat betreft is het wel fijn dat ik niet de enigste ben die bang is.
> 3 jaar geleden is het bij mij begonnen doordat ik mijn nagel te kort geknipt had.
> Ik heb er toen een tijd mee rond gelopen en ben uit eindelijk naar mijn huisarts gegaan,die heeft aan de zijkant een stuk weggeknipt en dat viel mij reuze mee,helaas is hij daarna weer ingegroeid en ben ik weer naar de huisarts gegaan en die heeft weer een stuk weggeknipt en toen is de nagel dus weer opnieuw ingegroeid.
> Omdat ik bang was dat mijn huisarts mij de derde keer door zou verwijzen naar het ziekenhuis, heb ik het zo maar gelaten (zelf nog geprobeert het er weg te halen maar helaas..).
> Toen na 2 jaar de andere kant van de nagel ook in ging groeien heb ik een afspraak met de pedicure gemaakt,een hele aardige mevr. die mij goed heeft geholpen en bijna niet zeer heeft gedaan,maar...helaas beide kanten gingen uit eindelijk weer in groeien.
> Inmiddels is mijn teen bijna een keer zo groot als mijn andere (gezonde) teen en heel erg rood en gevoellig en ik weet niet wat ik nu moet,ik durf gewoon niet naar de huisarts !
> waarschijnlijk is de pijn die ik nu heb (vooral als je je teen stoot op er valt iets op of er staat iemand op) veel groter dan de pijn die de arts je zal doen,maar toch...van uitstel komt afstel.
> Nu heb ik iets gelezen over een teen beugel,op die site word verteld dat de arts vaak de nagel weghaald terwijl dat dus niet hoeft,ze kunnen de zijkanten van de nagel iets afkippen en vervolgens zo'n beugels plaatsen die de zijkanten van je nagel iets omhoog haalt en dus niet de kans meer heeft om te gaan ingroeien,klinkt voor mij het aantrekkelijkst maar ja het kost wel wat en het is niet echt bij mij in de buurt.
> 1 ding weet ik wel,het kan zo niet langer.
> ...


Hi Maaike,

Je tekst klinkt erg bekend voor mij. Ook ik heb ooit met een ingegroeide teennagel rondgelopen. Maar geloof me, maak die afspraak met de poli-kliniek. Echt waar, je wordt zo ontzettend goed behandeld. En aangezien jouw voetenbed (het stukje onder de huid wat jouw nagel aanmaakt) zeer breed is geworden, zal deze nagel ook net zo breed door blijven groeien met als gevolg dat deze ingegroeid blijft. In het ziekenhuis (poli-kliniek) gebruiken ze een bepaalde vloeistof waarmee ze je nagelbed versmallen. (dus de buitenkant wordt als het ware weg-geëtst.) Je krijgt eerst twee prikjes aan beide kanten van je teen en dan wordt deze met een elastiekje afgebonden. Je voelt werkelijkwaar helemaal niets! De behandeling duurt meestal zo'n minuut of 20 á 30 en kun je weer naar huis! Daarna moet je ongeveer een dag of 2 á 3 met je voet omhoog zitten. Daarna mag het verband eraf en kun je terugkomen voor controle en het verwijderen van de eventuele hechting. (deze wordt bijna niet meer toegepast, omdat er vrijwel altijd een zéér kleine incisie wordt gemaakt om het 'ingegroeide stukje nagel + weg etsten van nagelbed' te verwijderen.)

Kortom, gewoon er naartoe gaan voor een afspraak, duurt toch altijd nog een paar weken voordat je geholpen wordt! 

Héél veel succes!  :Wink:

----------


## maaike28

Hallo Raketje.

Bedankt voor je berichtje.
Ik zie er wel als een berg tegenop maar ik denk dat ik wel een afspraak ga maken,het zal uiteindelijk wel meevallen maar toch..de stap zetten is moeilijk.
Ik vind het inieder geval wel fijn dat ik weet wat ze gaan doen en dat jij het mee vond vallen.
bedankt en ik hou jullie hier wel op de hoogte.

groetjes van Maaike.

----------


## raketje

> Hallo Raketje.
> 
> Bedankt voor je berichtje.
> Ik zie er wel als een berg tegenop maar ik denk dat ik wel een afspraak ga maken,het zal uiteindelijk wel meevallen maar toch..de stap zetten is moeilijk.
> Ik vind het inieder geval wel fijn dat ik weet wat ze gaan doen en dat jij het mee vond vallen.
> bedankt en ik hou jullie hier wel op de hoogte.
> 
> groetjes van Maaike.


Hai Maaike, 

Inderdaad, het is menselijk om tegen zoiets, zwaar op te zien, maar als je de behandeling eenmaal hebt ondergaan.. wil ik je hier nog weleens op dit forum terugzien hoor!  :Wink:  
Ben uiteraard (net als vele anderen) benieuwd wat jij ervan vond.

Als er nog vragen zijn dan hoor ik het wel van je!

----------


## Gonzosz Voice

De ene keer loop je als een prins, de andere keer als een prinses die kleine voetjes wilt hebben in een te kleine schoen. Je went er aan om pijn te hebben en te houden om niet langs een snijer te gaan voor je teen.

----------


## jenneke

door het inggegroeide gedeelte weg te frezen kan de pedicure je van het probeelm afhelpen en dat is op deze manier echt pijnloos hoor!!

----------


## raketje

> door het inggegroeide gedeelte weg te frezen kan de pedicure je van het probeelm afhelpen en dat is op deze manier echt pijnloos hoor!!


Ja ja.. Jij gaat iets weg laten frezen dat ingegroeid is bij de pedicure..!? Ontstekingen here we come... Ga in godsnaam naar een specialist, natuurlijk is iemand die nagels behandelt (mani- of pedicure) ook een soort van specialist, maar niet iemand die ingegroeide gedeeltes kan verwijderen!

----------


## jenneke

als het hetfit ontstoken is krijg je over het algemeen eerst sodabadjes en antibiotica en dan de nagel corrigeren. pedicure werkt ook pas nadat ze de boel gedeinfecteerd heeft en chirurg wacht ook met snijden (auw!) totdat ergste ontsteking weg is.
jenneke

----------


## maaike28

Nou,ik ben naar de huisarts geweest!!!
Ik kon er ook gewoon niet meer onderuit.
Het is me achteraf reuze mee gevallen,de huisarts heeft me zelf behandeld omdat het anders nog een paar weken zou duren voordat ik in het ziekenhuis geholpen kon worden.
Hij heeft 2 verdovings injecties in mijn teen gedaan (daar zag ik heel erg tegenop maar dat viel echt heel erg mee) het voelde als een heel klein prikje.
Daarna heeft hij het ongeveer een kwartier in laten trekken en toen heeft hij een elastiek om mijn teen gebonden zodat het niet heel erg zou gaan bloeden.
En toen heeft hij dus de nagel ,op een stukje in het midden na,verwijdert,ik voelde echt helemaal niks alleen het idee was wat raar maar goed niet teveel bij nadenken.
Toen heeft hij het wildvlees weggeknipt !!!(ieuwhh) ook niks gevoeld.
En toen geetst ofzo met detol (??) weet het niet zeker maar zo klonk het wat hij zei en met alcohol schoon gemaakt.
Daarna een stuk verband erom en klaar is maaike!
Daarna er dus niet op lopen,deed ik dus wel,nou dat heb ik de volgende dag geweten,mijn hele teen werd dik en ja het verband kwam dus heel erg strak te zitten en dat heb ik dus een gedeelte weggehaald en ging bijna onderuit.
Daarna dus echt 4 dagen met mijn voet omhoog gezeten en alles is goed gekomen.Het is nu iets meer dan een week geleden en ik loop er gewoon op en kan mijn schoen ook aan,ik heb er niet veel pijn aan gehad alleen in het begin omdat er dus op liep.
Mijn hele teen vervelt nu ,vreemd,maar het zal wel zo horen.
En nu maar hopen dat het goed blijft gaan!!

----------


## Tine Struyf

Beste Raketje, ik ben p&#233;dicure en heb podologische technieken gestudeerd. Ik ben wel een beetje gekrenkt in mijn beroep door je berichtje.
Ik lees hier vanalles : nagels uittrekken? zijkanten wegfrezen? hoekjes wegknippen? enz.
wat is het toch erg gesteld met het bezoek aan de (goede) p&#233;dicure!!!!
Iedereen zou naar de voetverzorger moeten gaan zoals ze naar de kapper gaan dan zou er heel wat ellende vermeden worden!
TEN ALLEN TIJDE

----------


## Tine Struyf

(vervolg) moet er vermeden worden van hoekjes weg te snijden want dit is meestal de oorzaak van ingegroeide nagels.
Alleen als er iemand bij mij komt met zwerende tenen, verwijder ik voorzichtig de hoekjes omdat de ontsteking eerst moet genezen voor ik verder kan werken.
Dan volstaat het meestal om een nieuwe hoek te maken met kunstnagelmassa zodat uw eigen nagel rustig kan groeien tot de juiste lengte.
Heb je echt te dikke of te bolle nagels , kan dit verholpen worden met een beugel. Hoezo te duur? Eenbeugel heb je al rond de 15€.
Wie is hier een sp&#233;cialist? De dokter of chirurg die je nagel uittrekt, welke dan rustig groeit en terug INGROEIT?
Of de p&#233;dicure die gesp&#233;cialiseerd en u van uw probleem afhelpt?
Ik weet ook wel dat er spijtig genoeg weinig p&#233;dicures zijn die bepaalde technieken beheersen. Maar informeer eens rond, in uw buurt is er toch wel iemand die jullie kan helpen. 
Een voetverzorging kost gemiddeld 18€.
Wat kost een kapper? En gelnagels? Maar die arme voetjes daar zitten ze zelfs soms met patatschillers in te snijden om pijnen te verlichten.
Meestal moeten wij reactief werken dwz als het eigenlijk al te laat is.
Mensen AUB maak er eens een gewoonte van om naar de p&#233;dicure te gaan, laat die voetjes eens lekker verwennen.
Laat uw voetjes zoetjes verzorgen.
Vriendelijke groeten, Tine, p&#233;dicure

----------


## maaike28

Hallo tine.

ik ben bij de pedicure geweest en die heeft bij mij de ingegroeide stukjes weggehaald maar uiteindelijk is het wel weer ingegroeid en ja wat moet je dan?.
Ik heb uit eindelijk gekozen voor de huisarts op het laatst weet je het gewoon niet meer.
Mocht het weer verkeert gaan met mijn nagels dan kom ik graag bij jou langs ,al moet ik er voor naar de andere kant van nederland maar naar de huisarts ga ik niet weer!.

groetjes van Maaike28

----------


## Tim

Ik heb ook een ingegroeide teennagel. 

nou ik heb er net last van. maar ik blijf er echt geen jaren mee lopen. 

ben naar de dokter geweest en krijg nu zilvernitraat stift om wildgegroeide huid en nagel te verwijderen. dit doet misschien even pijn maar dan ben ik er wel van af. en desnoods operatief verwijderen lijkt me ook niet zo erg tel maar bij elkaar op een paar dagen pijn of en hele poos en kans op herhaling bij eigen middeltjes.

----------


## Tine Struyf

De ingegroeide stukjes nagel wegsnijden helpt inderdaad maar tijdelijk, het geeft verlichting maar de nagel groeit daarna gewoon terug in. Als hij ingroeit doordat je hem te kort hebt geknipt (hoekje weggeknipt) kan hij met een kunstnagelmassa terug in normale vorm gebracht worden.
Ik weet dat de meeste p&#233;dicures de hoekjes gewoon weer wegknippen maar dit is natuurlijk zeker niet de oplossing voor het probleem. 
Ik woon in Brasschaat, misschien wat te ver maar ik heb een lijst van p&#233;dicures die ook podologische technieken hebben gedaan. Stuur me een mailtje en ik laat je iets weten. Je kan mijn gegevens vinden op mijn website :
www.pedestine.be, groetjes, Tine

----------


## Mij

Ik heb ook last van een ingegroeide teennagel gehad en ben daar gewoon mee naar de dokter geweest. Mn huisarts heeft de dag erna een wigincisie gedaan (dan wordt het ingegroeide stuk nagel weggesneden). Ik kreeg 2 verdovingsspuiten die ik wel voelde maar het deed niet echt pijn. Daarna voelde ik helemaal niets meer. Toen de verdoving uit was gewerkt deed het wel wat pijn maar veel minder dan de ingegroeide nagel deed. Ik moest mn voet 1 dag hoog houden en morgen (dus na 2 dagen) gaat het verband er al weer af.

Ik raad iedereen die last heeft van een ingegroeide teennagel aan er gewoon mee naar de huisarts te gaan want dan ben je er heel erg snel vanaf en bij mij deed het niet eens zoveel pijn.

Goetjes van een blije ingegroeide-teennagel-vrije jongen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tine Struyf

Als alleen het ingegroeide stuk nagel is weggesneden zal hij gegarandeerd terug ingroeien, misschien wel erger dan ervoor omdat de nagelwal geen steun meer heeft van de nagel. Bij een wigexisie word er een stukje van de matrix weggehaald, dit is de nagelwortel welke onder de huid ligt,boven de nagelriem. Soms lukt dit goed, soms groeit er een gespleten nagel terug of een mismaakt stukje. Dit ligt niet aan de kunde van je dokter maar als er een of twee celletjes van de matrix blijven zitten heb je het zitten.
Als er echt geen andere mogelijkheid is om je probleem te verhelpen is dit wel een goede oplossing. MAAR MEESTAL volstaat echt wel een bezoek aan een GOEDE p&#233;dicure/podoloog. Geloof me vrij, ik heb er genoeg ervaring in : meestal is het probleem begonnen met de nagel tekort te knippen.
Ik ben Belgische, maar in Nederland zijn toch ook zeer goede voetverzorgers! Ga eens kijken bij voetverzorging.nl
veel hebben een eigen website, dan kan je ook kijken welke technieken ze toe passen.
Groetjes, Tine

----------


## erretje

Hallo Tine,

Ook ik ben pedicure, maar dan in Nederland en inderdaad is het wegknippen van de nagelhoeken over het algemeen geen blijvende oplossing.
Soms kan het alleen niet anders, omdat de nagel rond groeit bv en erg verdikt is.
Wat ook nog wel wil helpen is een gleuf fresen in het midden van de nagel, zodat er op de zijkanten van de nagel de druk wat vermindert wordt.
Het lukt me trouwens over het algemeen wel om de ingegroeide nagel weer goed te krijgen, zonder wegknippen van de hoekjes.
Er zijn verschillende materialen te koop om onder de nagel te plaatsen en zo de nagel te geleiden.
groetjes,
erretje

----------


## Ipod

Hey mensen,

Ik heb nu in de afgelopen 3 jaar 4 ingegroeide teennagels gehad, waarvan 2 keer op dezelfde plek. Bij die plek constateer ik nu weer pijn, en ik vermoedt dat het weer een ingegroeide teennagel is! Echt, ik baal ervan als een stekker. Weer naar die dokter toe (ben ook 1 keer in ziekenhuis geweest), en weer die prikken (ben ik namelijk als de dood voor). 
Maar denk toch maar dat ik ga, want de pijn die je hebt bij een ingegroeide teennagel is toch nog wel stukken pijnlijker. Vooral omdat ik veel aan sport doe (voetballen, hardlopen etc.) heb ik er echt veel last van. Afgelopen zomer had ik het op vakantie, en ik kan je 1 ding vertellen: Vervelender kan niet! Dus mensen die een ingegroeide teennagel hebben, ga ermee naar de dokter! Het geneest niet uit zichzelf, dus je zult het anders blijven hebben. Het is een drempel waar je overheen moet. Die prikken voel je, maar ze doen geen pijn! En binnen 15-20 minuten is het klaar. 
Met mijn eerste ingegroeide teennagel liep ik ook bijna 6 maanden rond, en je wilt niet weten hoe blij ik was toen ik geen pijn meer had! Lekker weer alles kunnen doen zonder aan die teen hoeven te denken. Uiteindelijk had ik misschien maar eerder moeten gaan, want met voetbal houdt ik me nog steeds in bij rennen en duels (nog steeds de gedachte in mijn hoofd: ''denk om die teen''). Mensen denken, het valt wel mee zo'n klein wondje. Nou mensen , dat is het dus niet! 
Dus ga ermee naar de dokter!

Groeten,

Ipod

----------


## respons

hallo unsure,

je kunt rustig met dit probleem naar je huisarts gaan,mocht je dat nog steeds te eng vinden, dan kun je altijd informeren naar pedicure,dit zijn mensen die gestudeerd hebben hoe ze een teenagel weer goed kunnen maken,zonder injecties{verdovingen}maar als je teennagel te ver is ingegroeid,dan zal de arts er wel aan te pas moeten komen,kijk ik heb vorig jaar hetzelde probleem
gehad ,tuurlijk was ik nerveus ,ff doorbijten!,maar binnen zo,n 20 minuutjes sta jij weer buiten,het beste is dan gewoon op bed/bank te gaan liggen,want het lopen gaat een beetje moeilijk,maar de volgende dag gaat dat al veel 
beter!!
en dan ben jij mooi van die vervelende nagel af!!
sterkte ermee!!

----------


## miekie

Ik zit met precies hetzelfde probleem. Ook bij mij is mijn teennagel voor de derde keer ingegroeid op dezelfde plek en is weer gaan onsteken. Ik heb weer een afspraak gemaakt bij de dokter en zie weer erg op tegen de prikjes, maar ben altijd weer opgelucht als de pijn weg is. Waaar ik nu alleen mee zit is dat ik niet meer wil dat het weer ingroeid. Volgens mij maakt het ook echt niks uit of je het in het ziekenhuis of bij de huisarts laat doen. Ze hebben namelijk dezelfde methoden. Daarnaast moet je voor het ziekenhuis veel langer wachten voordat je geholpen kan worden. Wat ik nu nog graag wil weten is of een pedicure iets kan doen zodat het niet meer ingroeid nadat ik bij de huisarts ben geweest. Zijn hier bepaalde behandelmethoden voor? Wie kan me hierbij helpen?
Groetjes Annemiek

----------


## daisy 15jaar

hallo

ik ga niet echt graag naar de dokter voor mijn ingegroeide teen nagel want ik heb vandaag namelijk weer een afspraak moeten maken en dit word dan al weer mijn 3 keer aan de zelfde teen. bij mij komt het steeds terug en heeft tot nu toe nog niks geholpen ik loop er nu onderhand al 2 jaar mee want mijn andere grote teen heeft het ook gehad en ook nog een kleine nagel. dus ik weet niet goed meer hoe het eerst was dat ik nog gewoon goeie nagels had.
ik heb ook een vraagje want nu moet waarschijnlijk me nagel er voor goed af en is dat ook al bij iemand anders gebeurt? en is het dan gevoelig naar een tijdje want dat zegt de dokter steeds. ik moet nou 23 mei dus weer naar het ziekenhuis en ik hoop zo dat het dit keer egt over gaat want op dit moment geloof ik niks meer over mijn teen. want steeds zijden ze dat het over zal gaan en steeds is het niet gelukt.....

nou groetjes daisy

----------


## Pientje

Ik heb het ook gehad... :Frown: 
Ik doe er een watje onder, dat verminderd de pijn voor een groot deel en je nagel groeit niet meer in het vlees.
Bij mij heeft dat erg geholpen.

----------


## daisy 15jaar

hallo
jou nagel zit er dus nog?
en dee je dat voor of na de operatie? 
want naar de operatie hoef ik het niet te doen want mijn nagel gaat eraf groetjes daisy

----------


## Pientje

Als je het tegen mij hebt: ik heb geen operatie nodig gehad...

----------


## daisy 15jaar

jah ik had het tegen jou. sorry ik was je naam vergeten neer te zetten.
maar dan heb je veel geluk gehad jah dit word in totaal me 6 keer en de derde keer voor deze teen nu..
groetjes daisy

----------


## Gast1234

Ik heb vroeger een ingegroeide teennagel gehad, die is tot 2 keer toen 'ingeknipt' (hele hoek weg) door de huisarts, maar groeide steeds weer in. Ik besloot toen dat ik gewoon wachtte tot die nagel zo groot was dat het probleem zichzelf oploste, en dat lukte uiteindelijk ook. 

Wat ik me afvraag: is dat puur geluk / toeval?

----------


## daisy 15jaar

hoiii

ik zal niet weten of het gewoon geluk is of toeval. maar ik denk eerder gewoon geluk. want ik heb dat ook vaak geprobeert maar is ook niet geluk want dat wildvlees blijft er dan ook nog steeds en je nagel blijft er dan ook in prikken. nee maar dan heb je erg geluk gehad..
groetjes

----------


## daisy 15jaar

hoii

ik heb even een tip voor jullie. als je al 3 keer ben geopereerd aan je zelfde teen laat dan je nagel verwijderen voor goed. de dokters zullen eerst niet toegeven maar blijf er om zeuren anders doen ze het nog een keer en het is de zelfde methode. als ze het niet doen ga dan naar een andere dokter want je kan er heus wel een overhalen. en trap er niet in wat ze zeggen want waarschijnlijk help het tog niet. ik heb het zelf vandaag mee gemaakt en word binne 4 weken opgeroepen voor een dagbehandeling bij de o.k...

groetjes daisy

----------


## Gonzosz Voice

Een ingegroeide teennagel heb ik al dus bijna drie jaar, de ene keer pijnlijk de andere keer hinderlijk. Sinds de huisarts mij heb gesneden ( twee keer ), ga ik nooit meer ( naar zo'n doe 't zelver....), je went aan de pijn, helaas geen voetbal met de kids, grotere maat schoenen........... pijn verminderd door sulo- creme te gebruiken ( voor baby's ). Sterker nog.... ik ben tot aan het bot toe uitgesneden, omdat de huisarts dacht dat het om een onsteking ging...flexibele naalden heeft zelfs veroorzaakt dat ik een kneuzing kreeg ik mijn teen....dat ik er dus ff niet op kon steunen dier weken lang!!! Wil je snijden: ziekenhuis!! Geen huisarts!!!

----------


## daisy 15jaar

hoii 
kijk je wel uit want ik heb van iemand gehoort die het ook had. dat het ook ontstoken was en dat het bot aangetast is en nu heeft ze geen teen meer. hij moest eraf om dat het anders verder zal gaan. en met een ontsteking maak je ook kans op een bloed vergiftiging.
groetjes

----------


## Gonzosz Voice

Snijden tot op het bot heb ik al twee keer meegemaakt, een pijnlijke geschiedenis. Vooral toen bij de eerste keer ik gewoon een parecetemolletje na het snijden mee naar huis kreeg, dus de pijngrens heb ik leren kennen....dus er ff vet overheen!!! enne dan doet alcohol wonderen! ( boven de achtien, ha, ha,.... )Maar nu let ik wel op dat het niet gaat ontsteken door het goed schoon te houden en er op letten dat de nagel de goede kant op gaat. Het gaat nu lekker, beetje bloed op je sok...ach...En alles went na vijf jaar gelopen te hebben met deze teen...

----------


## daisy 15jaar

je heb geluk dat het dan niet gaat ontsteken. ik heb het nu al 2 jaar en word elk moment opgeroepen voor me nagel dat hij er voor goed af mag. is het er bij jou maar 1 die zo is of ook meerdere. ik heb er nu 3 die ontstoken zijn en ingegroeid. en ja ik wen wel aan de pijn maar ik heb tog liever dat het over is en dat ik bijv. weer gewoon kan voetballen en sporten. groeten

----------


## Wiseopreis

Nou ik heb nog wel een mooi verhaal. Bij mij begon de nagel sinds een week of 2/3 in te groeien en het deed redelijk pijn en begon te ontsteken. Omdat ik nu in Lhasa (Tibet) ben en een trekking ga doen van 2 weken heb ik maar besloten om me eraan te laten helpen. 

Het eerste ziekenhuis in Lhasa was eerder een wordt-ziek-huis. Rokende dokters, geen handen wassen, ranzig, wc luchten etc etc. Dus ben meteen doorgegaan naar het volgende ziekenhuis. Ook daar was het niet zoals wij dat kennen maar goed je moet wat.

De 'arts' heeft met een mesje het wild vlees weggesneden (zonder verdoving! liever pijn lijden dan een gebruikte spuit). En volgens mij heeft hij niet veel meer gedaan. Verbandje erop en 6 dagen rust en peniciline tegen ontsteken. Best heftig dus maar ik hoop dat de ingreep voldoende was....

----------


## otrivinjunk

als je geen zin hebt in de pedicure of bang voor de dokter zou je ook eens daktarin kunnen gebruiken. vrij te krijgen bij de apotheek. werkt prima bij stuggen en schimmelende nagels. uiteraard moet je hier niet mee wachten tot de nagel geheel in het vlees zit. veel knippen peuteren en schuren. en de nagel zo kort mogelijk houden

----------


## ikku

ik heb nu ook 1 jaar een ingegroeide teennagel aan beide kanten van men linker-grote teen.
ben 3 maanden geleden naar de huisarts geweest en die heeft de zijkantjes eraf gesneden, (dit voelde ik wel erg, terwijl ik maar liefst 4 spuiten had gekregen).
maar de nagel groeide weer in (gebruikelijk lijkt het wel), en nu zit ik er weer mee.
mijn vraag aan alle nagelspecialisten is het volgende:
als je de zijkantjes van de teennagel hebt afgeknipt, tot aan waar de nagel begint, gaat de nagel dan weer normaal groeien als je iets aan de zijkant van de teennagel stopt waardoor de nagel ipv in de huid, over de huid gaat groeien?
zo ja, is dit eiegenlijk dan een oplossing? omdat de nagel nog steeds niet normaal alleen naar voren groeit, maar ook naar de zijkant.
en als de nagel eroverheen gaat groeien omdat er bijv. een metalen plaatje ervoor zorgt dat de nagel niet meer in kan groeien, moet je dan de nagel ook voortaan aan de zijkant knippen, ipv alleen aan de voorkant?
ik heb bij mezelf gezien toen de zijkantjes eraf werden geknipt, dat de nagel ipv alleen naar voren groeide, ook naar de zijkant groeide, maar ik heb ook gezien dat de nagel niet compleet is geknipt, ik bedoel , dat de zijkant die eraf is gehaald, niet doorliep tot waar de nagel begint.
dit heeft er volges mij ervoor gezorgd dat de nagel doorgroeide vanaf de plek tot waar ie geknipt is, dus dat de nagel de kans kreeg om op het stuk aan de zijkant dat te eigenlijk veel te breed is, rechtdoor te gropeien, maar ook nog eens naar de zijkant de nagel in te groeien.
mijn nagel is nu zelfs veel erger dan voorheen, en is ook flink ontstoken, iedere dag kan ik er wel wat pus uitduwen, ik merk ook dat badjes nemen met wat voor spul dan ook, niet helpt.
ik heb mezelf bijna zover dat ik er weer mee naar een doktor of ziekenhuis durf te gaan, maar voordat ik zou gaan wilde ik eerst een rondsnuffelen op het net wat er zoal met een ingegroeide teennagel kan worden gedaan.
ik lees dus nu ook voor het eerst dat een teennagel bij het begin een soort bedje heeft, en dat de nagel net zo breed zal blijven als dat dat bedje is, 
met dat bedje wordt daarmee bedoeld het witte stukje wat je kan zien op je teen waar de nagel begint? want dat stukje is bij men slechte teen een stuk breder dan bij men goede teen.


hopende op reacties

groetjes,
pijnlijke teennagel

----------


## daisy 15jaar

ik zou als ik jou was tog maar weer naar de dokter gaan hij verwijst je dan waarschijnlijk naar het zieken huis en daar doen ze meer weg halen. het is wel weer even pijnlijk maar ik hoop dat je daarna er van af ben. zo niet moet je nog een keer terug en als dat ook niet lukt halen ze je hele nagel voor goed weg. dat hebben ze bij mij ook gedaan. ik heb er nu geen last meer van. maar er moet nog niemand op gaan staan want het blijft wel een beetje gevoelig de ene keer meer als de andere keer. maar ik hoop dat het bij jou gelijk over gaat. is een stuk makkelijker. maar je moet wel naar een dokter want vanzelf gaat het waarschijnijl niet over.

groetjes daisy succes

----------


## Horizon

Het prikken voor de verdoving. Waar gebeurd dat. Onder je teennagel? Recht naast de kant van de ingegroeide teen? Of eronder?

Ik ben er bang voor.

----------


## daisy 15jaar

nou ze spuiten naast je nagel en ik kreeg er geloof ik 3. succes er mee

----------


## sweetyke

> hoi ik heb een ingegroeide teenagel in me grote teen ik heb geen idee hoe het komt. om ongeveer de week valt het geirriteerde vlees eraf en heb ik weer "platte huid" maar die is nog wel hard dus geirriteerd. maar ik kan dan dus wel bij de nagel heeft het dan zin om een stukje eraf te knippen of andere dingen om van dit probleem af te komen?
> 
> ik ben namelijk bang om naar de huisarts te gaan ook omdat ik nogal bang ben voor pijn ook :unsure: 
> 
> bedankt alvast voor jullie reacties


hallo,
heel belangrijk is je voeten dagelijks te baden in een bad met isobetadine ( geel flesje ) vekrijgbaar bij de apotheker je kan deze best verdunnen in een badje van warm water , en daarna je teen insmeren met bactroban om het zweren tegen te gaan daarna zal het wel beteren en kun je de nagel mkkelijk uitknippen
groetjes xxx

----------


## nahpets

Ik heb vorige week mijn linkergrote teennagel te kort geknipt in de hoeken.. nou, ik heb het geweten.. afg. dinsdag heeft mijn ma (pedicure) er na gekeken maar ook al met het er opleggen van het instrument (stokje met een lipje eraan) stonden de tranen me nader dan het lachen. Eergisteren de voet even in de soda gezet en vervolgens de nagel schoongemaakt en een watje opgerolt (heel dun) en op de nagel gelegd (krijg hem er niet onder want mn nagel loopt te diep weg en de huid ernaast is te ontstoken). Wild vlees heb ik niet maar ik zie ook geen stukje zitten dat ik kan aanduiden als ingroeiend stukje nagel. (Na de soda kon ik netjes met het lepeltje tegen de huid duwen, het deed geen pijn meer). Gisteren ook echt nergens last van gehad, ik kon lopen, trappen etc zonder er wat van te voelen. Maar net... oh god, ik kan er niet eens op staan (heb het watje er maar uitgehaald deze was redelijk smerig en de pleister ook (zo'n vage voet pleister want ik had niks anders meer). Het begint nu ietsjes af te zakken en straks na het werk mooi even weer een soda badje en vervolgens jodium en weer een (normale) pleister erop. Morgen ga ik het stukje teennagel zoeken en verwijderen.

Heeft iemand anders dat ook? als de pedicure of dokter aan je voet zit dat je bij alle "kietelingen" je voet beweegt? ik doe het daarom ook liever zelf en gelukkig heeft mn ma de apparatuur ervoor.

Als je er een pleister overheen doet, zorg ervoor dat je die niet te strak doet aangezien je dan druk zet op je ontsteking. En wacht er niet mee want het blijft erger worden. Na een tijd maakt je lichaam een omkapseling om de ontsteking heen om het af te weren, wanneer dat gebeurt ben je ver van huis.

----------


## Sammie

Hallo,
Ik heb ook een ingegroeide teennagel..
Eerst was het mijn linker groter teen. De huisarts heeft toen mijn
nagel eraf gehaald. Maar dat hielp niet. Toen naar het ziekenhuis. Maar ohh.,.. Wat deden die verdovingen daar zeer. 
Nu ben ik 6jaar verder, en nu begint mijn rechter voet.
Hij doet echt mega zeer. Maar ik durf niet naar de dokter. Ben bang dat ik naar het ziekenhuis moet. Bang voor die verdovingen..
Ik ben ook bij een pedicure geweest. Alleen dat deed de laatste x zoon zeer, dat ik daar niet meer heen durf. Ik dacht probeer het zelf wel..
Maar het lukt me niet. 

Toch maar weer naar de dokter gaan?  :Frown: 

Liefs

----------


## Tazaa

ik ben naar een goede ! pedicure gegaan van Provoet, en zij helpt me ervan af simpel door een soort folie onder de nagels te duwen, waardoor de nagel erover heen groeit ipv in je teen...
misschien geldt dit niet voor elke ingegroeide teennagel, maar proberen is altijd beter als meteen in je te laten snijden??

----------


## 0812Nina1988

*Hoi*

Ik ben een afgestudeerde schoonheidsspecialiste en weet dus wel wat van pedicure en ingegroeide teennagels af. 
Ik kan jullie verzekeren dat het niet altijd even pijnlijk moet zijn en dat er verschillende methodes zijn om een ingegroeide nagel te verhelpen.

Maar als het natuurlijk zo ver gevorderd is dat het niet meer te verhelpen is met een gewone pedicure, dan zal er toch naar het ziekenhuis gegaan moeten worden. Mijn broer heeft dat ook moeten laten doen en hij zei dat het allemaal goed meeviel in vergelijking om steeds rond te lopen met een pijnlijke teen. En ze verdoven je teen natuurlijk wel voor ze er iets aan doen.

Ik wil jullie 1 belangrijke tip meegeven: Knip Je Nagels Nooit Te Kort En Met Een Ronding Af!!! daardoor groeien ze in. (meestal toch)

Je kan altijd proberen om een gaasdoekje, zo'n steriel, te nemen, daar een reepje af te knippen (echt niet groot=> 2mm op 1cm ofzo) en dat onder je teennagel te schuiven waar hij is ingegroeid. 
Dat neemt de druk weg en zorgt ervoor dat je teennagel nu over je nagelwal (dat stukje vel naast je nagel) gaat groeien. ik kan jullie natuurlijk niet garanderen dat dit gaat lukken maar ik heb dit al een paar keer met succes gedaan bij klanten van me.

Je nagels blijven afknippen zal dit niet verhelpen...

Met vriendelijke groeten 

Nina

[email protected]

----------


## Tornado

Wel ik heb ingegroeide teennagels aan beide grote tenen.
Ik ben meteen doorverwezen naar het ziekenhuis, waar ik ondertussen al 2 operaties achter de rug heb. De eerste keer om de nagel in te korten zodat de ontsteking weg kon gaan. Dit gebeurde onder epidurale verdoving (prik in de rug). Deed niet echt pijn.
De tweede operatie was om de nagel nog wat verder in te korten, daar de ontsteking nog niet helemaal weg was. Dit gebeurde onder volledige verdoving, met gas gewoon dus ff inslapen, doet uiteraard niets.

Morgen ga ik terug binnen voor een derde operatie, dit keer is de ontsteking helemaal weg en zal de dokter nu (aan één van de 2 tenen, wou ze niet allebei tegelijk doen) waarschijnlijk wat vlees wegsnijden. Alleen over de prikken zit ik een beetje in, want dit keer is het maar voor één teen (niet voor beide zoals de vorige 2 operaties) en dus zal het dit keer allicht gebeuren onder plaatselijke verdoving.

Hopelijk verdooft het snel na één prik ofzo. En dan moet ik ook later (als de eerste teen wat genezen is) een vierde operatie ondergaan, om dus de andere teen wat vlees weg te snijden dan.

De dokter had zelf voorgesteld om één teen te doen en daarna de andere ipv tegelijk, omdat het na de operatie best wel pijn doet. Dus ik heb maar z'n advies gevolgd (ook al kon het dus in 1 keer).

Maarja, duimen maar voor morgen! Ben wel wat nerveus.  :Smile:

----------


## Apple

hoe is het geweest?

Ik heb zelf sinds een maand of 3 ook een ingegroeide teennagel (redelijk ver stadium), enja zoals jullie weten is dat soms wel heel pijnlijk :Frown:  
heb ook wat zitten rondsurfen hier en daar en al wat slechte commentaren gelezen van mensen die het laten behandelen, ik wil daar nog effe mee wachten omdat het me toch allemaal wat verondrust.
Ik behandel dagelijks (probeer ik toch) mijn nagel met iso bedatine, wat goed is tegen onsteking enzo
nu heb ik een deel van mijn nagel kunnen wegknippen waardoor ik ook de laatste week niet meer zoveel/tot bijna geen pijn voel 
Alleen zit ik nog altijd met dat 'dode vlees' rond mijn nagel en het ether 

iemand soms enig idee hoe ik van deze zou kunnen afgeraken, naar de huisarts zie ik niet zo zitte omdat het nadien wel weer erger zou kunnen worden zoals het terug ingroeien etc.

met vriendelijke groeten

----------


## Tornado

Wel ik ben er nooit mee bij de huisarts geweest.
Ik ben meteen naar een orthopedisch chirurg in het ziekenhuis gegaan, en ben dus nog steeds in behandeling bij hem.

Ik ben dus niet plaatselijkverdoofd geweest. De anesthesist vroeg me hoe ik liefst verdoofd zou worden, en op mijn verzoek heeft hij me volledig verdoofd.

De dokter heeft een stuk van de nagelwortel weggesneden zodat deze niet meer kan ingroeien. Nu zit ik met hechtingen en ja gewoon laten genezen hé.

ZO pijnlijk is het niet, gewoon nu en dan eens.

----------


## AdR

Ik ben in de afgelopen 2 jaar in totaal 12keer behandelt aan ingegroeide en ontstoken nagels van mijn grote tenen en 2 keer aan kleine tenen. Ik heb de kleine nagels compleet laten verwijderen en de grote in het begin alleen een strip en uiteindelijk ook (meerdere keren) helemaal.

Even voor de duidelijkheid, de nagels groeide in vanaf het inbed. Dus onderaan de nagel en niet bovenaan.  :Wink:  
En het ligt ook niet aan slechte schoenen, daar heb ik het ook al over gehad met de podoloog.

De kleine nagels zijn weer gegroeid en dat gaat nu al maanden perfect. De grote tenen daarintegen zijn een ander verhaal. Desondanks dat er Phenol op het inbed is gebruikt groeien de nagels gewoon weer terug en blijven ingroeien. Ik loop nu bij een podoloog, ben erg tevreden over hem. En hopelijk kan hij er wat aan doen.

MAAR mocht het zo zijn dat de nagels toch weer ingroeien wil ik het voorgoed weg laten halen. Nu weet ik alleen niet of die ingreep een speciale naam heeft en hoe ik die moet aanvragen in het ziekenhuis.
Want ik ben het nu helemaal zat dat ik de "standaard" ingreep moet ondergaan. Die prikken zijn nou eenmaal vrij pijnlijk en ik heb de dubbelle dosis nodig voordat ik niks meer voel.

Wie kan mij hiermee helpen?

----------


## Tornado

> Ik ben in de afgelopen 2 jaar in totaal 12keer behandelt aan ingegroeide en ontstoken nagels van mijn grote tenen en 2 keer aan kleine tenen. Ik heb de kleine nagels compleet laten verwijderen en de grote in het begin alleen een strip en uiteindelijk ook (meerdere keren) helemaal.
> 
> Even voor de duidelijkheid, de nagels groeide in vanaf het inbed. Dus onderaan de nagel en niet bovenaan.  
> En het ligt ook niet aan slechte schoenen, daar heb ik het ook al over gehad met de podoloog.
> 
> De kleine nagels zijn weer gegroeid en dat gaat nu al maanden perfect. De grote tenen daarintegen zijn een ander verhaal. Desondanks dat er Phenol op het inbed is gebruikt groeien de nagels gewoon weer terug en blijven ingroeien. Ik loop nu bij een podoloog, ben erg tevreden over hem. En hopelijk kan hij er wat aan doen.
> 
> MAAR mocht het zo zijn dat de nagels toch weer ingroeien wil ik het voorgoed weg laten halen. Nu weet ik alleen niet of die ingreep een speciale naam heeft en hoe ik die moet aanvragen in het ziekenhuis.
> Want ik ben het nu helemaal zat dat ik de "standaard" ingreep moet ondergaan. Die prikken zijn nou eenmaal vrij pijnlijk en ik heb de dubbelle dosis nodig voordat ik niks meer voel.
> ...


Hey,

Ik heb nu al vele verhalen gehoord van mensen waar het al snel teruggroeit enzo... maar dat is meestal (indien niet, altijd) omdat de nagelwortels niet ingekort worden.

Zoals ik al eerder postte, ben ik ermee naar een orthopedisch chirurg geweest. Die heeft een praktijk in het ziekenhuis, en heeft wel al meerdere operaties gedaan voor ingegroeide teennagels. Ik ben net voor het laatst geopereerd (moet in enkele stappen gebeuren), en nu zit ik met hechtingen in m'n grote teen die er over 2 weken uit mogen. Dan moet alles terug in orde zijn.

De dokter heeft dus de nagelwortel ingekort zodat m'n nogal gewoon niet meer KAN ingroeien, en je ziet er helemaal niets meer van hoor, m'n teen is weer zoals voorheen  :Big Grin:  


Dus ik raad je ten strengste aan om een orthopedisch chirurg op te zoeken (en het best in een ziekenhuis). Mij hebben ze telkens volledig verdoofd ook, dus van de spuiten totaal geen last!

Ik had ook aan de dokter gevraagd na de laatste operatie, of dat nu nog kan teruggroeien. Hij zei me dat er natuurlijk altijd wel een kansje is, maar normaal niet. Hij zei me dat hij nu al zo'n 500 operaties heeft gedaan hiervoor, en dat het nog nooit voorgekomen is dat het teruggroeide. Dus ik geloof er sterk in, dat ik er voorgoed vanaf ben.

----------


## renaatju_n

Waarom lees ik hier in dit topic helemaal níks over een podotherapeut?
Deze is een echte specialist op het gebied van voetproblematiek en zo ook de ingegroeide teennagel! Deze kan een tamponage onder de nagel aanbrengen, een nagelbeugel maken om zo het groeien van de nagel te begeleiden etc.!!!

Veel huisartsen weten helaas niet van het bestaan van de podotherapeut af omdat het een (nog) vrij onbekend beroep is. Maar echt.. ik zou de mensen die met deze klacht zitten echt aanraden om er eens een te gaan zoeken!

www.podotherapie.nl

----------


## erretje

Als pedicure weet ik dat het vak van podotherapie wel degelijk bij huisartsen bekend is, vaak zitten podotherapeuten ook in het team van een voetenpoli. 
Pedidcures sturen regelmatig een client door naar de huisarts om een verwijzing te vragen voor de podotherapeut.
Diabeten en reumapatienten krijgen meestal de consulten van de podotherapeut vergoedt!

----------


## Tazaa

ben het met bovenstaande eens, ik loop nu al een paar maanden bij een goede pedicure en ben er vanaf, het gaat hartstikke goed!!
huisartsen zijn slagers en verhelpen niet echt het probleem.
maar ik denk altijd maar als je er echt wat aan wil doen dan pak je het ook wel serieus aan, in deze tijd is makkelijk aan info te komen

----------


## erretje

Nou, om nou te stellen dat een huisarts een slager is...
Ben het er niet mee eens want een ingegroeide nagel kan zo uit de hand gelopen zijn (degene heeft het veel te ver laten komen) dat de enige oplossing door een arts gegeven kan worden. En het is geen lekker klusje hoor, een veelal flink ontstoken nagel eraf trekken of een gedeeltelijke resectie uitvoeren. Bloederig en pijnlijk...

----------


## thedude

Ik heb er reeds 8 jaar ervaring mee! Pijnlijk is het zeker vooral bij het skateboarden en inline skaten! Alles begon door de hoekpuntjes van mijn nagels weg te krabben. Als je van een rechthoekige nagel een hoekje afscheurt, ontstaat er daaronder gewoon weer een nieuw hoekpuntje dat lager ligt. Aangezien het vlees van je teen het open hoekje gaat vullen (bij het zweten van de voeten gaat het vel opzwellen en op die manier is het vel op de plaats waar ik de hoekpuntjes heb verwijderd beginnen opzwellen). Aangezien je nagel gaat groeien, komt het nieuwe hoekje omhoog en botst tegen het gezwollen vel dat zich op de plaats van het eerste hoekje bevindt. naarmate de nagel groeit duwt hij meer en meer in het vel, totdat dit begint te ontsteken en als gevolg enorm begint te pieken. ( bij een nagel die nog niet in het vel zit maar wel duwt is het meer een jeukend "blauwe plek" gevoel ) Aangezien ik als een normale reactie het hoekje dat zich in het vel heeft genesteld opnieuw wegkrab om de pijn te doen stoppen, zal dit het enkel erger maken, aangezien er zich weer een nieuw hoekje gaat vormen en het vel meer en meer begint te zwellen.

Ik ben eerst ook naar de dokter gestapt en die knipte met zijn speciale schaartje de hoek weg (mijn probleem was voor een tijdje opgelost ,mijn nagel weer begon te groeien en het kleine resterende hoekje dat overbleef na het wegsnijden weer in mijn vel begon te groeien) hij vertelde toen ook over de operatie met de 2 injecties, die zou volgen indien ik niet van mijn nagels zou blijven. Hij gaf me ook isobetadine en kalkpoeder voor die badjes mee. ik heb dit een lange tijd gedaan maar echt resultaat heeft het nooit geleverd.
Na de vele pijn en hobby's die ik moest stopzetten is er nu beterschap op komst. De enige manier die het ingroeien kan stoppen is ervoor te zorgen dat het ingroeiende stukje weer boven het vel gaat uitsteken. Hier zijn geen echte middeltjes voor, je moet je nagel gewoon laten groeien tot hij weer het oppervlak bereikt. Het is dus de bedoeling dat de nagel niet meer in het vel blijft steken, wat kan helpen is geregeld het opgezwollen vel achteruit trekken zodat de nagel de kans krijgt om los te komen uit het weefsel. DRAAG OOK SANDALEN! Als je voeten in een vochtige omgeving zijn en er zich vochtige etter optreed zal de sterkte van de nagel verzwakken. Hierdoor zal de nagel op het ingroeiende hoekje beginnen weken en als het ware verpulveren. Hierdoor zal er zich altijd een nieuwe hoek blijven vormen die opnieuw naar boven, in het gezwollen weefsel zal groeien. Bij het dragen van sandalen blijft de voet droog en zal het zwellen van het vlees afnemen en verstevigen. Op deze manier krijgt de ingegroeide nagelhoek weer ruimte om naar het oppervlak te groeien. Je kan ook altijd de rand van de ingegroeide nagel verstevigen met (doorschijnende) nagellak (dit werkt enkel bij een droge voet/nagel). mijn ene voet is nu volledig genezen en bij mijn andere is het ontsteken juist gestopt.

Een nagel laten weghalen is zeker af te raden, als je de ontsteking goed ontsmet en genoeg laat drogen zal er zeker verbetering optreden. Het laten wegnemen van het ingegroeide stukje is enkel een tijdelijke oplossing!

Ik heb ooit ook ergens gelezen dat er speciale plastieken klemmen bestonden die men rond de teen moest plaatsen zodat het vel naar achter werd getrokken en de nagel weer vrije groeibeweging kreeg.

Ik weet maar al te goed dat het enorm pijn kan doen, vooral als je nagel erg ontstoken is en je hem ergens tegenstoot. Je doet je schoen uit en je kous is doordrongen van het bloed. het is niet fraai om naar te kijken en ook niet voor je teamgenoten als je een sport beoefent.

hopelijk heb je wat aan mijn ervaringen met deze pijnlijke aandoening. 

groeten, the dude

----------


## erretje

De plastic of metalen dingen voor op de nagel zijn nagelbeugels.
Een pedicure, podotherapeut of podoloog kan deze aanbrengen.
Het is een metalen of plastic soort draadje/ijzertje, die van de ene kant van de nagel naar de andere kant van de nagel wordt geplaatst.
Zo trekt dat draadje de nagelhoeken/randen omhoog.
Ik ben zelf pedicure en ben van deze methode niet zo gecharmeerd, het helpt bij de meeste mensen niet, het kost alleen maar geld... :Mad:

----------


## tandpasta

Ik heb nu al bijna een jaar een ingegroeide teennagel gehad aan mn rechter dikke teen. Na twee mislukte snijden+fenol operaties bij de huisarts vind ik het wel mooi geweest, probeerde ik thedudes theorie uit. Omdat het stukje nagel dat weg was gesneden eerst helemaal moest teruggroeien, met dus telkens zo'n punt in je huid was dit geen pijnloze bedoeling, maar nu is dat stukje er bijna uitgegroeid en ik kan er zelfs al weer stukjes op rennen! Mijn dank is groot.

Echter terwijl ik in de veronderstelling leefde dat de formule teennagels langhouden + recht knippen = geen ingegroeide teennagels gold, zijn van elke voet van de 2e en de 3e teen de nagels gaan krommen. de nagels van de tweede teen staan aan de dikke teen kant gevaarlijk recht in het vel gericht (de teen naast de dikke teen die eerst al was ingegroeid was al veel eerder begonnen, waarschijnlijk door de irritaties van zijn buur...). Van de derde tenen dacht ik nooit last te zullen hebben aangezien die zo plat waren als maar zijn kon. Nu merkte ik een paar dagen geleden dat de zijkanten van die nagels haaks op de rest van de nagel staan. in de vorm van een ongebruikt nietje dus. aan de linkervoet is die teen gaan ontsteken. Mogelijk ga ik binnenkort naar een pedicure en anders zo'n podopersoon, maar voordat we van hen horen dat er weer wat interessants moet gebeuren, bekijk ik liever eerst alle andere opties. Mijn huisarts zat er ook naast...

Nog ideeën? Ik begin in ieder geval maar weer met baden, misschien heeft dat bij tenen die net begonnen zijn wel nut. Verder heb ik een theorie dat mijn nagels gewoon te lang had gehouden (viel best mee maar je weet maar nooit), waardoor de nagel te stug is geworden en daarmee de rest van de nagel heeft laten krommen. op de een of andere manier. Mijn schoenen voelen goed, er schijnt genoeg ruimte te zijn, maar de plekken waar de nagel begint te irriteren zijn wel de plekken waar de tenen eventueel tegen elkaar aan geduwd kunnen worden...

----------


## Apple

> Ik heb er reeds 8 jaar ervaring mee! Pijnlijk is het zeker vooral bij het skateboarden en inline skaten! Alles begon door de hoekpuntjes van mijn nagels weg te krabben. Als je van een rechthoekige nagel een hoekje afscheurt, ontstaat er daaronder gewoon weer een nieuw hoekpuntje dat lager ligt. Aangezien het vlees van je teen het open hoekje gaat vullen (bij het zweten van de voeten gaat het vel opzwellen en op die manier is het vel op de plaats waar ik de hoekpuntjes heb verwijderd beginnen opzwellen). Aangezien je nagel gaat groeien, komt het nieuwe hoekje omhoog en botst tegen het gezwollen vel dat zich op de plaats van het eerste hoekje bevindt. naarmate de nagel groeit duwt hij meer en meer in het vel, totdat dit begint te ontsteken en als gevolg enorm begint te pieken. ( bij een nagel die nog niet in het vel zit maar wel duwt is het meer een jeukend "blauwe plek" gevoel ) Aangezien ik als een normale reactie het hoekje dat zich in het vel heeft genesteld opnieuw wegkrab om de pijn te doen stoppen, zal dit het enkel erger maken, aangezien er zich weer een nieuw hoekje gaat vormen en het vel meer en meer begint te zwellen.
> 
> Ik ben eerst ook naar de dokter gestapt en die knipte met zijn speciale schaartje de hoek weg (mijn probleem was voor een tijdje opgelost ,mijn nagel weer begon te groeien en het kleine resterende hoekje dat overbleef na het wegsnijden weer in mijn vel begon te groeien) hij vertelde toen ook over de operatie met de 2 injecties, die zou volgen indien ik niet van mijn nagels zou blijven. Hij gaf me ook isobetadine en kalkpoeder voor die badjes mee. ik heb dit een lange tijd gedaan maar echt resultaat heeft het nooit geleverd.
> Na de vele pijn en hobby's die ik moest stopzetten is er nu beterschap op komst. De enige manier die het ingroeien kan stoppen is ervoor te zorgen dat het ingroeiende stukje weer boven het vel gaat uitsteken. Hier zijn geen echte middeltjes voor, je moet je nagel gewoon laten groeien tot hij weer het oppervlak bereikt. Het is dus de bedoeling dat de nagel niet meer in het vel blijft steken, wat kan helpen is geregeld het opgezwollen vel achteruit trekken zodat de nagel de kans krijgt om los te komen uit het weefsel. DRAAG OOK SANDALEN! Als je voeten in een vochtige omgeving zijn en er zich vochtige etter optreed zal de sterkte van de nagel verzwakken. Hierdoor zal de nagel op het ingroeiende hoekje beginnen weken en als het ware verpulveren. Hierdoor zal er zich altijd een nieuwe hoek blijven vormen die opnieuw naar boven, in het gezwollen weefsel zal groeien. Bij het dragen van sandalen blijft de voet droog en zal het zwellen van het vlees afnemen en verstevigen. Op deze manier krijgt de ingegroeide nagelhoek weer ruimte om naar het oppervlak te groeien. Je kan ook altijd de rand van de ingegroeide nagel verstevigen met (doorschijnende) nagellak (dit werkt enkel bij een droge voet/nagel). mijn ene voet is nu volledig genezen en bij mijn andere is het ontsteken juist gestopt.
> 
> Een nagel laten weghalen is zeker af te raden, als je de ontsteking goed ontsmet en genoeg laat drogen zal er zeker verbetering optreden. Het laten wegnemen van het ingegroeide stukje is enkel een tijdelijke oplossing!
> 
> Ik heb ooit ook ergens gelezen dat er speciale plastieken klemmen bestonden die men rond de teen moest plaatsen zodat het vel naar achter werd getrokken en de nagel weer vrije groeibeweging kreeg.
> 
> ...


Bedankt voor je foto zo zit het inderdaad, bijna een jaar later ben ik nog eens terug op dit forum beland, en ja ik zit nog altijd met mijn ingegroeide nagel

Maar als je op de foto van de dude kijkt is het eenvoudig

De meeste mensen zullen wel met die situatie zitten en heb nagel is zitten bestuderen en na wat masseren van het "vlees rond de nagel" heb ik de hoek ontdekt, die denk ik nu heel langzaam naar buiten begint de groeien, ik verstevig hem ook met nagelak want hij heel wak, maar het probleem is dat ik met een barstje zit, de hoek die de hele tijd aan het ingroeien was is een beetje afgebroken van de andere nagel, nu hoop ik niet dat dit gebeurd...

Maar zoals reeds gezegd met de pijn leer je leven, sorry maar een dokter, huisarts, ziekenhuis stap ik niet binnen.

De hoekjes wegknippen IS GEEN OPLOSSING, alleen maar uitstel, tot het later opnieuw begint

Een degelijk oplossing is dus wel degelijk de nagel weer boven de huid de krijgen, nagelak, watjes onder de nagel helpt allemaal (deze neme de druk af en je nagel komt hoger, weg uit het ingegroeide gebied te zitten

Ik zie wel wat het geeft, de laatste weken/maanden heb ik niet echt veel pijn meer, het is heel veel verbeterd, zonder dat ik er iets aan gedaan heb, ofwel was de nagel zo wak dat hij vanzelf afbrak, ofwel gaat het hopelijk de goede kant op

In het begin heb ik echt afgezien, minste stampje ertegen, bloeden tot en met, pijn ondragelijk!!!

Maar heb weer wat hoop nu, nu dat de pijn veel minder is

----------


## mic

> Ik dacht echt dat ik de enigste was die er al zolang mee rond loopt, wat dat betreft is het wel fijn dat ik niet de enigste ben die bang is.
> 3 jaar geleden is het bij mij begonnen doordat ik mijn nagel te kort geknipt had.
> Ik heb er toen een tijd mee rond gelopen en ben uit eindelijk naar mijn huisarts gegaan,die heeft aan de zijkant een stuk weggeknipt en dat viel mij reuze mee,helaas is hij daarna weer ingegroeid en ben ik weer naar de huisarts gegaan en die heeft weer een stuk weggeknipt en toen is de nagel dus weer opnieuw ingegroeid.
> Omdat ik bang was dat mijn huisarts mij de derde keer door zou verwijzen naar het ziekenhuis, heb ik het zo maar gelaten (zelf nog geprobeert het er weg te halen maar helaas..).
> Toen na 2 jaar de andere kant van de nagel ook in ging groeien heb ik een afspraak met de pedicure gemaakt,een hele aardige mevr. die mij goed heeft geholpen en bijna niet zeer heeft gedaan,maar...helaas beide kanten gingen uit eindelijk weer in groeien.
> Inmiddels is mijn teen bijna een keer zo groot als mijn andere (gezonde) teen en heel erg rood en gevoellig en ik weet niet wat ik nu moet,ik durf gewoon niet naar de huisarts !
> waarschijnlijk is de pijn die ik nu heb (vooral als je je teen stoot op er valt iets op of er staat iemand op) veel groter dan de pijn die de arts je zal doen,maar toch...van uitstel komt afstel.
> Nu heb ik iets gelezen over een teen beugel,op die site word verteld dat de arts vaak de nagel weghaald terwijl dat dus niet hoeft,ze kunnen de zijkanten van de nagel iets afkippen en vervolgens zo'n beugels plaatsen die de zijkanten van je nagel iets omhoog haalt en dus niet de kans meer heeft om te gaan ingroeien,klinkt voor mij het aantrekkelijkst maar ja het kost wel wat en het is niet echt bij mij in de buurt.
> 1 ding weet ik wel,het kan zo niet langer.
> ...


Beste,

Bij mij geeft de pedicure iets onder de bewuste nagel gestoken om dat op te houden tot ie gegroeid is.
Dat helpt zeer goed, maar ik moet opletten dat ik geen hoekjes afsnijd.
Groetjes,
Mic

----------


## Tornado

Ik blijf erbij: naar het ziekenhuis gaan en laten opereren door een specialist hierin.

Je vraagt gewoon een gehele verdoving (geen plaatselijke verdoving met zo'n naald dus). Je wordt wakker, en de operatie is gedaan. Nadien nog een paar dagen pijn en na verloop van tijd is alles netjes weg.

Normale teen, geen pijn... fantastisch!


Zo is het opgelost bij mij. En ik had zelfs aan beide voeten een ingegroeide nagel.
Al moet gezegd dat mijn ingegroeide nagels al in vergevorderde staat waren (te lang gewacht).

----------


## thedude

klinkt idd fantastisch!

welja ook een beetje duur, pijnlijk,...

Bij mij is inmiddels alles weer beter, teen is nog gevoelig maar heb geen echte pijn meer, inmiddels heb ik ook nog een ingroeiing gehad op een van mijn kleine tenen, maar dit was snel genezen (aangezien het vel errond eerst begon te zwellen en er druk ontstond door etervorming deed het enkele dagen zeer, maar eens de etter vrijkwam, was de druk weg en ging het zwellen zich meer beperken en kreeg de nagel dus weer ruimte om te groeien, aangezien er niet zoveel vlees aanwezig is op je kleine tentjes is de kans op continu ingroeien ook zeer klein).

Van 1 ding bliijf ik nog steeds overtuigd, als je je voeten laat drogen, dus niet in een vochtige omgeving plaatst, zal je zeker beterschap ondervinden. Een ontstoken teen kan NOOIT genezen door er elke dag mee in sportsschoenen rond te lopen. Het bloed moed kunnen stollen en de zwelling verminderen, daarbij nog eens geregeld de huid naar achter duwen en nagellak aanbrengen om scheuren en verpulvering te voorkomen.

Bij zo een operatie wordt er wel degelijk een stuk van je nagelwortel weggehaald, dus de nagel zal er zowiso iets kleiner uitzien (naargelang de ernst van de ingroeing op het moment dat je gaat). Als ze daar niet beslissem om gans je nagel weg te nemen. Het kan enkel erger worden door opnieuw aan je nagel te gaan prutsen.

dus een pijnlijke genezing of het operatief wegnemen van een deel van je nagel (dat zeker en vast ook nog lange tijd zal pijn doen) voor veel geld...

ps: de reden waarom ik zoalng niet heb geantwoord was omdat dit wachtwoordsysteem op niets trekt. aangezien ik ni dagelijks op deze site kom, was ik mijn wachtwoord vergeten, dan na 5 keer verkeerd wachtwoord, kun je je niet meer inloggen voor een bepaalde tijd, dan wil je een nieuw wachtwoord, sturen ze je een nummercode die je nat ook weer vergeet, hoedanook nu heb ik een vast wachtwoord dat ik niet zal vergeten dus zal ik ook sneller reageren.

tot later

----------


## kidcar29

Hmmm alles gelezen en ik word er niet echt blijer van,ik heb al een paar jaar last van ingegroeide teen nagels en nu zweert het weer.
Ik loop in verband met mijn diabetes bij een pedicure maar het is er alleen maar slechter op geworden.
De ene dokter zegt antibiotica de ander zegt snijden en weer een ander zegt niets doen omdat antibiotica met diabetes niet helpt en bij snijden de kans groot is dat de wond niet sluit.
Nou ik weet het dus niet meer wie heeft hier ervaring mee dus de combi diabetes en ingegroeide nagel

----------


## AdR

> Hmmm alles gelezen en ik word er niet echt blijer van,ik heb al een paar jaar last van ingegroeide teen nagels en nu zweert het weer.
> Ik loop in verband met mijn diabetes bij een pedicure maar het is er alleen maar slechter op geworden.
> De ene dokter zegt antibiotica de ander zegt snijden en weer een ander zegt niets doen omdat antibiotica met diabetes niet helpt en bij snijden de kans groot is dat de wond niet sluit.
> Nou ik weet het dus niet meer wie heeft hier ervaring mee dus de combi diabetes en ingegroeide nagel



Ik heb zelf diabetes type 1, en ik heb al 12x m'n teennagels eraf laten halen. En dat is alle keren goed genezen. Nu loop ik bij een podoloog en ik ben zeer tevreden met wat hij doet, want sindsdien zijn m'n nagels niet meer ingegroeid.

Antibiotica helpt alleen tegen de ontsteking en verhelpt niet het probleem zelf, want dat is de nagel die is ingegroeid. Dus eigenlijk is de enigste optie jezelf laten snijden en daarna vragen aan je huisarts of die je wilt doorverwijzen naar een podoloog.

----------


## Tazaa

Kidcar29, ik zou je ook adviseren een andere pedicure te zoeken, de een is toch kundiger cq gemotiveerder als de ander, ik ben er nu na jaren en jaren wel vanaf zonder snijden en opereren, gewoon door de vorm van de nagel elke keer weer te wijzigen, nagel wat dunner te maken en goede verzorging dagelijks door mijzelf nu prachtige nagels zonder pijn!!!
Heb je ook last van kalknagels of dat niet?

----------


## kidcar29

Ja tazaa ik herb ook kalknagels

----------


## Tazaa

ik denk dat je moet proberen om je kalknagels te laten genezen, cq verbeteren, dan krijgt je nagel misschien ook minder neiging om in je teen te groeien, is nl bij mij wel het geval.
IK heb al jaren van alles geprobeerd en nu erg veel baat bij Nailner, gewoon bij de etos te koop, heel handige stift, 2x per dag erop brengen.
Mijn pedicure is ook erg enthousiast over de verbetering!

----------


## sandra1106

> Ik blijf erbij: naar het ziekenhuis gaan en laten opereren door een specialist hierin.
> 
> Je vraagt gewoon een gehele verdoving (geen plaatselijke verdoving met zo'n naald dus). Je wordt wakker, en de operatie is gedaan. Nadien nog een paar dagen pijn en na verloop van tijd is alles netjes weg.
> 
> Normale teen, geen pijn... fantastisch!
> 
> 
> Zo is het opgelost bij mij. En ik had zelfs aan beide voeten een ingegroeide nagel.
> Al moet gezegd dat mijn ingegroeide nagels al in vergevorderde staat waren (te lang gewacht).


geeft helaas geen garantie dat het wegblijft. ben inmiddels al 6 keer geopereerd (heb het bij beide grote tenen aan beide kanten), zit toevallig nu weer met mn voet omhoog, maar telkens groeit het weer terug. bij sommige mensen is de eerste operatie gelijk afdoend, maar als het heel hardnekkig is, zoals bij mij, heeft ook zo'n operatie geen zin.

zit nu zelf ook te denken om maar eens te laten kijken of van die nagelbeugels zin zouden hebben voor mijn tenen. mocht dit niet zo zijn en het groeit ook deze keer weer terug, dan laat ik denk ik heel mn nagel op beide grote tenen definitief weghalen. dan maar geen nagels meer, de nagels die ik nu nog over heb zien er toch al niet meer uit.

ps. geen pijn is ook niet echt het geval, bij mij tenminste. bij de 5e operatie is er een bacterie bijgekomen en ben ik 3 weken echt heel erg ziek geweest! verder is mn teen na elke operatie toch zeker een week erg pijnlijk, daarna ook nog een paar weken erg gevoelig.

----------


## Déylanna

Als je ziet dat je teennagel in de hoeken het vlees in gaat groeien, kun je ook gewoon een stukje gaas/verband onder de nagel doen zodat de nagel op wordt gebeurt en hij gewoon over het vlees heen kan groeien. Werkte bij mij goed.  :Smile:

----------


## tandpasta

Beugeltje werkt erg goed! Niks laten snijden, heeft bij mij alleen voor meer problemen gezorgd. Ik neem aan dat het bij iedereen wel werkt, nagel wordt gewoon recht gebogen zodat hij niet in kan groeien. In het ergste geval zal je die dingen voor een lange tijd moeten hebben, maar naar mijn idee is dat beter dan helemaal geen nagels meer. die dingen zitten er immers niet voor niets...

Het schijnt trouwens te zijn dat er kans is dat het ingroeien na de pubertijd stopt, ingroeien zou dan veroorzaakt zijn door een bepaald hormoon ofzo. 

Zou in ieder geval eens een afspraak maken bij een podoloog (voor het beugeltje), in vergelijking met snijden stelt het niks voor, zeker proberen!

Frank

----------


## Tazaa

Frank, ik geloof niet dat het ingroeien zou stoppen na de pubertijd, daar ik het lang daarna pas kreeg...

----------


## tandpasta

Ik zeg ook niet dat het altijd zo is en dat je na de pubertijd zoiezo geen kans meer hebt op ingroeien, maar dat het voorkomt dat jongeren met chronisch ingroeiende nagels na de pubertijd er geen last meer van hebben.

----------


## willem12

vervelend mensen.

een mede deelgenoot

----------


## kidcar29

Hallo

Mijn nagel is er inmiddels af gehaald vanwege de vele ontstekingen en diabetes.
Zeer heeft het niet gedaan het voelde 1 dagje vervelend en na 3 dagen mocht het drukverbaand er af.
Ik had het veel eerder moeten laten doen ik ga nu nog terug met mijn andere nagel. :Smile:

----------


## d3nn1s203

ik heb ook een ingegroeide teennagel en ik zit er over te denken om naar de dokter om het te laten verwijderen tot op de wortel toe heeft iemand dat ook wel eens gedaan
gr dennis

----------


## dotito

hallo iedereen, 
ik wou gewoon even laten weten dat ik gewoon uit eigen ervaring wil zeggen dat ik niet tevreden ben over een podoloog .ik ben reeds 1jaar in behandeling geweest bij een podoloog zij heeft het nog erger gemaakt dan daarvoor.zij heeft mijn nagels er voledig afgehaalt zonder verdoving dat was een marteling ik raad dat ook niemand niet aan.ik heb ook ingegroeide nagels, uiteindelijk kreeg ik ontstekingen en dat genas niet meer. nu kan ik geopereerd worden onder algemene door een orthopedist. vorig jaar heeft de huisarts bij mij 1teen behandeld lokaal, maar ik verzeker je die spuiten in je teen zijn echt pijnlijk. en uiteindelijk is het na een jaar ook terug gekomen.volgende week dinsdag word ik geopereerd heb wel schrik hoor....

----------


## mic

Geachte,


Mijn teennagel heb ik nooit laten verwijderen hoor, maar de pedicure heeft een speciaal dingetje onder de teenagel gebracht wanneer hij gesneden was.
Dat blijft daar een tijdje zitten tot die teennagel de hoek van de teen gepasseerd is, dan mag dat verwijderd worden en kan hij er niet meer ingroeien.
Ik hoop dat je daarmee geholpen bent, maar ik zou nooit de nagel laten verwijderen hoor, ik dacht dat ook, maar de pedicure zei, ik zal dat anders oplossen, dat zal wel gaan.
En werkelijk, zij doet dat elke keer dat ik ga en dat werkt perfect.

MVG
Mic.

----------


## thedude

dag allemaal

Ik heb hier een tijdje geleden ook over mijn ingegroeide nagels gesproken (dikke 2 van mijn 2 voeten) aan 1 voet is het volledig genezen, de andere bijna. Ik ging ook langs bij de dokter en deze snee telkens een hoekje weg maar dit kwam steeds terug, leuk voor de dokter want deze kon dan opnieuw een stukje wegsnijden (en bijverdienen). Hij vertelde me toen ook over een grotere operatie waar er 2 dikke naalden in mijn teen zouden geplaatst worden om hem te verdoven en dit zou ook zeer pijnlijk zijn en blablabla. Het beste dat je kan doen is van je teen afblijven, hem droog houden, en ontsmetten. Als je een week met sandalen zal lopen zul je al zien dat het vel rondom de tagel opdroogt (en minder gaat zwellen), hierdoor komt de nagel meer bloot te liggen en stoot hij minder tegen het vlees waardoor je minder pijn hebt en de nagel meer ruimte heeft om uit je vlees te groeien. Want door in sportschoenen of dergelijke schoenen rond te lopen gaat je voet zwellen en zweten, nog een probleem is dat je nagel gaat verpulveren als hij continu vochtig blijft (door zweet of etter indien hij ontstoken is).
Het gedeelte dat is ingegroeid kan pas genezen zijn als het weer uit je "teenvlees" is gegroeid. Dit kan nooit gebeuren als je teen vochtig is want dan verpulvert het ingegroeide deel beetje per beetje waardoor de nagel niet meer boven je "teenvlees" kan uitsteken. Ik heb al 8 jaar last van ingegroeide nagels en nu ben ik er bijna van af, ergens heb ik ook gelezen dat het ingroeien te maken heeft met de puberteit en vanzelf zou moeten weggaan (of dit echt zo is weet ik niet). Ik heb mijn nagels gewoon laten groeien, veel afgezien (welja je wordt er wel aan gewend maar soms kan je dan eens ergens met je teen tegen botsen waardoor het enorm veel zeer doet en je teen enorm begint te bloeien. ik bracht doorschijnende nagellak aan om te voorkomen dat mijn nagel in het ontstoken gedeelte zou mals worden en verpulveren. Ook heb ik onlangs een zalf gekregen van een voetspecialiste om op de gezwollen huid rond mijn nagel aan te brengen. de zalf (Flucidin) helpt wel degelijk om het zwellen en de gevoeligheid te verminderen. Probeer voor een maand je nagel zo bloot mogelijk te houden en te ontsmetten en je zal zeker verbetering zien (je mag natuurlijk niet aan de nagel gaan prutsen want als je de hoek die in je huid zit eruit haalt (door af te scheuren of dergelijke) zal er een nieuwe DIEPERE hoek ontstaan (en dan mag je nog langer wachten voor je nagel weer boven je huid uitsteekt. Bij mij zit er nu aan 1 kant een horizontale scheur in mijn nagel (vertrekkende van de plaats waar hij nog is ingegroeid) ik laat dit stuk er aan zitten omdat het op die manier de huid op zijn plaats houd. moest ik het stuk er af scheuren zou de huid er onder ook beginnen zwellen en zou het ingegroeide gedeelte nog langer nodig hebben om te genezen.

Mijn zus heeft een ander probleem, zij heeft last van wratten of toch 1 grote. Ze gaat er vaak mee naar de dokter om hem te laten wegbranden maar hij komt steeds terug. Nu was het gat in haar voet zo groot dat er een knikker in paste. Het ziet er ook enorm pijnlijk uit. Zou de wrat nu verdwenen zijn of mag mijn zus binnen een paar maand weer de dokter zijn zakken gaan vullen? Ik had vroeger ook last van wratten (toen ik nog vaak ging zwemmen) maar deze zijn allemaal vanzelf weer verdwenen. Dat raad ik mijn zus ook aan want ik kan mij moeilijk inbeelden dat de wrat zal blijven groeien tot haar volledige voet een wrat is geworden.

Kijk eens goed naar je nagel, trek het ontstoken vlees dat er rond zit weg en kijk. normaal zou je als je het vlees hard genoeg wegduwd de hoek moeten kunnen zien, of toch zien waar de nagel stopt. Normaal kan je zelfs zien waar de nagel in je vlees is gekropen. Want het probleem is dat de hoek van de nagel in ge huid groeit. dit is maar een paar mm onder de huid. Zou het dan niet makkelijker zijn van gewoon de huid die zich boven de ingegroeide nagel bevind te verwijderen? dan komt de nagel weer bloot te liggen en is er geen vlees om (pijnlijk ) in te duwen.

Ik post niet vaak maar als ik het doe is het veel

hopelijk heb je er iets aan

mvg

the dude

----------


## thedude

> Als je ziet dat je teennagel in de hoeken het vlees in gaat groeien, kun je ook gewoon een stukje gaas/verband onder de nagel doen zodat de nagel op wordt gebeurt en hij gewoon over het vlees heen kan groeien. Werkte bij mij goed.


idd maar dit hangt af van hoe lang je voet al is ingegroeid want je hebt 2 soorten ingegroeid, 1 waar de nagel tegen je huid begint te duwen (niet ontstoken is) de pijn is dan zoals een blauwe plek. 2 de nagel zit in het vel en er is etter aanwezig waardoor de nagel week begint te worden en de pijn is volledig anders, je voelt steken.

Bij 1 kan je inderdaad iets onder de nagel steken waardoor hij niet langer tegen het vel duwd en er boven komt, de huid kruipt er weer onder en het probleem is opgelost.

Bij 2 id de nagel al zo verzwakt dat wanneer je iets onder de nagel steekt, hij zou afbreken waar het doekje stopt. want na een ganse dag in een vochtige schoen te hebben gezeten duw jij de nagel omhoog en duwt het vel de nagel weer naar beneden (want bij elke stap zet je druk op je teen en duw je de nagel vanzelf tegen de huid) aangezien het vocht van de schoen en de etter uit de wonde de nagel aantasten gaat deze scheuren en tada je zit weer voor een paar maand langer met een ingegroeide nagel)

----------


## thedude

> Ik blijf erbij: naar het ziekenhuis gaan en laten opereren door een specialist hierin.
> 
> Je vraagt gewoon een gehele verdoving (geen plaatselijke verdoving met zo'n naald dus). Je wordt wakker, en de operatie is gedaan. Nadien nog een paar dagen pijn en na verloop van tijd is alles netjes weg.
> 
> Normale teen, geen pijn... fantastisch!
> 
> 
> Zo is het opgelost bij mij. En ik had zelfs aan beide voeten een ingegroeide nagel.
> Al moet gezegd dat mijn ingegroeide nagels al in vergevorderde staat waren (te lang gewacht).



Als je zo overtuigd bent moet je dan toch weten hoe de specialist het heeft gedaan, ik weet dat je volledig verdoofd was voor je 2 tenen (wat ik persoonlijk overdreven vind aangezien het hier nog altijd over een rand van een nagel gaat en het vlees dat er tegen zit, een ruimte die nog geen cm groot is. Dan zou je toch moeten weten of er huid is verwijderd, of er een hoek is weggehaald of omhooggeduwd, of er een strook van de nagel (+ deel van de wortel) is verwijderd. en vergevorderde staat, hieronder versta ik dit

http://www.podotherapie-beverwijk.nl...oeidenagel.jpg

er zal wel erger bestaan (in landen zonder ontsmettingsmiddelen enzo) maar eens je dit hebt gehad weet je dat het in dit stadium ondragelijk is en elke stap veel pijn doet ( en je kousen elke dag een bloedvlek vertonen).

natuurlijk zal die specialist je geholpen hebben en kan je ingegroeide nagel verdwenen zijn maar dit is inderdaad niet bij iedereen het geval. En ik kan inderdaad al lange tijd hebben afgezien omdat ik niet bij een "specialist" ben gegaan. De reden is dan ook simpel je bent jong en je bent met allerlij sporten bezig en je bent niet bewust van wat er juist met je nagel gebeurt. EEn ingegroeide nagel kan enkel slechter worden als je er niet naar kijkt. maar als je jong bent heb je geen tijd nog zin om te stoppen met basket of voetbal en wil je ook gewoon als de andere kinderen kunnen rondwandelen in plaats van sandalen te dragen waardoor iedereen kan zien dat je nagel is ingegroeid en dan vies van je wordt. Je doet gewoon verder en hoopt dat het vanzelf zal verdwijnen. na verloop van tijd zie je in dat het niet verbeterd is en leer je ermee om te gaan (bij mij was dit mijn teen samentrekken zodat hij bij het stappen niet tegen de top van mijn schoen botste). Nu ben ik al ouder en zit ik meer rustig thuis in plaats van me in het zweet te gaan sporten. Als kind zou ik nooit naar een dokter of specialiste zijn gegaan omdat ik niet van naalden en operaties moest weten maar moest ik op deze leeftijd plots voor de eerste keer een ingegroeide nagel krijgen zou ikmisschien ook een specialist overwegen. Maar nu weet ik uit ervaring wat er al die jaren is verkeerd gegaan en weet ik dus ook hoe ik het kan verbeteren en voorkomen zonder een specialiste te raadplegen.

Want hoe kan je weten hoe je een ingegroeide nagel moet behandelen als je er zelf nog nooit een hebt gehad. Een standaardprocedure helpt niet bij iedereen want elke teen is anders (dik met veel huid, of dun met amper huid die kan ingegroeid worden) en elke nagel ook ( de dikte, ligt de nagel plat op de teen of zit hij er als een U-vorm in, de snelheid waarmee de nagel groeit,...)

----------


## dotito

hallo iedereen,

ik wou jullie gewoon laten weten dat de operasie goed is verlopen. heb geen spijt dat ik een algemene verdoving heb genomen maar eens de verdoving is uitgewerkt,au au ....... pijnlijk hoor! ik zou het ook niet aanraden plaatselijk mischien 1 ne teen wel maar 2 of in mijn geval 4 de dokter deed dat zelfs niet dat vond hij zelf onmenselijk. het is wel zo mijn nagels zijn niet verwijderd maar wel versmald. maar ik had inge groeide nagels maar ook gekrulde kon niet meer in schoenen, en constant ontstekingen. ben echt blij dat achter de rug is, maar de nazorg is wel pijnlijk hoor. maar ze hebben het wel goed genaaid nu maar hopen dat het niet terug komt, maar ik heb hier wel een goed gevoel bij. was het maar al een paar weken verder dan kan ik terug lopen,
lieven groetjes, dotito

----------


## dotito

hallo iedereen,

ik zit eigenlijk met vraagje ik heb mij vorige week laten opereren aan mijn ingegroeide nagels ze hebben ze versmald. nu zit in sinds een paar dagen met een zwelling aan ene voet , en dat ziet er niet zo best uit. heeft er toevallig iemand dit nog meegemaakt.

groetjes,dotito :Confused:

----------


## brietje72

Ik ben zelf 1,5 jaar geleden in het ziekenhuis geweest om mijn nagel eraf te laten halen. Dit is geen pretje kan ik je vertellen. Helaas ging het bij het groeien weer fout en ben ik naar een pedicure gegaan. Deze vertelde mij dat het eraf laten halen van je nagel bijna nooit helpt! Zij heeft me veel pijn gedaan, maar langzaamaan gaat het wel beter! Wat je huisarts ook zegt, laat NOOIT je nagel eraf halen! Ga naar een pedicure!

----------


## parfum

Ik heb het al ettelijke malen gehad en heb het weer terug.
Als een keer of 5 aan de ene teen en 3 keer aan de andere grote teen, zelfs de kleine tenen beginnen nu ook rond naar binnen te groeien, volgens de huisarts is dit aangeboren, hij noemt het tunnelnagels... waar niet tegen te vechten is.
Eerst heeft de pedicure alles gedaan wat mogelijk was en een v knippen tot midden op de nagel open frezen om ruimte te geven, tot beugels over de nagels lijmen om ze ''omhoog'' te trekken, hoekjes weggeknipt en gefreesd.
De dokter heeft de zijkanten weggesneden/geknipt/getrokken en daarna niet de gebruikelijke 1,5 min. geetst maar nu dubbel, dus 3 minuten geetst, zodat hij zeker niet meer terug zouden komen.
Geloof het of niet, binnen enkele weken kwamen die ''krengen'' alweer teruggroeien en binnen een paar maanden stonden ze er weer pontificaal op gegroeid om vervolgens weer rond naar binnen te gaan ingroeien.
Nu heb ik het weer aan de dokter laten zien want ik kan niets aan mijn tenen velen, sokken doen pijn, laat staan schoenen, en wat te denken van ''s nachts onder de dekens? vreselijk zoveel pijn heb ik al vele jarenlang.
Nu wilde de dokter dat ik het nog zo lang mogelijk probeer vol te houden, ook al i.v.m. het weer, je kunt nu immers niet op blote voeten lopen, veel te koud, als het echt niet meer gaat dan stuurt hij mij naar de chirurg in de hoop dat het dan wel difinitief weg zal blijven, zei hij, zelf gaat hij er bij mij niet meer aan beginnen zei hij, het helpt toch niets en waarschijnlijk zal het bij de chirug ook niet helpen zei hij, ik heb gezegd dat ik er dan de hele nagel vanaf laat halen en anders de hele teen, het is om stapeldol van te worden, 24 uur per dag 2 zere voeten, dat wil ik niet lang meer hebben op deze manier.

Ik wens ook alle anderen veel sterkte toe met de pijn.

----------


## parfum

Ik wil hier nog even iets aan toevoegen.
Bij mij is er n.l. geen sprake van een ingegroeide nagel aan de bovenkant door te kort inknippen, maar ze groeien bi mij vanaf de nagelrien al als weerhaken totaal rond naar binnen dus de nagels zitten ook tot onder de hele nagel echt in de totale teen gegroeid, zeg maar als een model hoefijzer maar dan nog eens extra met krullen naar binnen toe, helemaal rond, dus dat is denk ik toch nog iets anders als wat ik hierboven bij iedereen lees.
Zijn er nog meer mensen die het op deze manier hebben?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Parfum,

Wow, dat lijkt mij echt rot... :Frown:  Pfoeh wat moet jij dan een pijn doorstaan zeg! Hoop dat er een keer een goede oplossing voor jou komt, zodat je niet 24 uur per dag meer met die pijn loopt!

----------


## parfum

Ik heb het ook al vele jaren. Ook al zeker 4 á 5 keer van de ene teen en 3 keer van de andere teen, bij de dokter de zijkanten eraf laten snijden/knippen/trekken, waarna het werd geetst eerst de gebruikelijke 1,5 minuut, echte de laatste keer het dubbele, wat eigenlijk niet mocht volgens de dokter, 3 minuten lang geets, dit om er zeker van de te zijn dat het nu niet meer terug zou groeien. Nou het tegendeel was waar, binnen een paar weken constateerde de pedicure dat het alweer teruggegroeid was, hij was alweer zichtbaar nog een paar weken later zat de hele nagel er alweer terug op gegroeid.
En je raadt het al, meteen weer ingegroeid, zoals voorheen, dus weer afzien van de pijn.
Nu wil de huisarts het niet meer doen, want het helpt toch niet zei hij, ik heb n.l. een aangeboren tunnelnagel groei en dat houd in dat mijn nagels reeds vanuit het nagelriemgebied totaal rond groeien met een soort angels naar binnen gekruld, waardoor je er niet bij kunt, het zit dus in de teen zelf gegroeid, met alle pijn van dien, volgens de 
dokter moeten ze nu maar in het ziekenhuis proberen, desnoods de hele nagel wel of anders, heb ik gezegd, de hele teen, dat lijkt radicaal, maar ik verrek dag en nacht, al jarenlang, van de pijn, zelfs in bed is het niet uit te houden en wordt ik er steeds wakker van als de deken erop ligt, dan drukt het enorm op de teen, net als mijn kousen/sokken en schoenen. Dus over enkele weken als het niet meer zo koud is (hoop ik) een afspraak maken bij de chirug en maar hopen dat het dan voorgoed weg zal blijven, al twijfelt de dokter daar nog zeer aan, zei hij.

Al die mogelijkheden zoals, hoekjes eraf, beugels erover, inkepingen, infrezen, bij de pedicure, niets helpt mij van mijn probleem af, alles heb ik al geprobeerd, zonder resultaat.

----------


## parfum

Dank je wel Sylvia voor je medeleven, doet een mens soms goed.
groetjes van Parfum

----------


## Crabtree1953

> Ik heb jaren geleden ook een ingegroeide teennagel gehad , en ik moet zeggen ... dat is geen lachertje  
> Mijn teen was volop aan 't zweren en deed heel erg pijn , heb dan maar een afspraak gemaakt in het ziekenhuis , daar hebben ze mijn volledige nagel uitgetrokken ...hier heb ik maar weinig van gevoeld .  
> 
> Alles was goed , de nagel begon terug te groeien ...en wat denk je ...hij groeide opnieuw in , ditmaal maar aan ene kant .
> Terug naar het ziekenhuis , hebben ze de wortel opzij weggesneden ...wat heb ik afgezien ...is echt een pijnlijke zaak ... de meesten denken ...het is maar een teen , zal zo erg niet zijn ...maar integendeel ... 
> 
> Ik zie dat hier veel mensen een voetbadje nemen ... NIET DOEN ! 
> Door het water wordt de huid week en kan de nagel nog makkelijker ingroeien , probeer uw teen zoveel mogelijk droog te houden , dagelijks ontsmetten met iso-betadine , dat is alles !
> 
> ...


Dat "V"tje werkt perfect, de nagel heeft dan de gelegenheid naar "zijn" midden toe te groeien. Ik gebruik deze tip al sinds militaire dienst (1973) en heb nooit meer een ingegroeide teennagel gehad. Zelfs mijn pedicure stond met stomheid geslagen. Ik zeg: Doen! (dank je wel NEM) :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Hallo Parfum,

Als ik jou verhaal lees klinkt mij dat bekend in de oren.
Is nl zo dat ik dit ook heb meegemaakt,zoals je huisarts zegt heb je idd last van tunnelnagels.Dat soort van afwijking is naar schijnt aangeboren,of genetische bepaald,en is zeer pijnlijk.Jammer genoeg is er weinig aan te doen.
Ik ben een jaar lang eerst bij een pedicure geweest,en daarna bij een pololoog ,ook met de hoop dat wegging maar zonder resultaat.
Kon daarna echt niet meer in mijn schoenen,heb in de winter zelfs met mijn birckenstocks rond gelopen.daar ik geen keus had moest ik mij wel laten opereren.
Had ik het geweten,had ik het veel eender laten doen.
Uiteindelijk heb ik dan maar besloten om mijn teennagels te laten versmallen,waar ik achteraf zeer tevreden van ben. 
Wat je evt kunt laten doen is volledig je nagelbet laten verwijderen,maar dan groeit er achteraf wel geen nagel meer.Hoop echt voor u dat ge vlug van u miserie van af bent.want ik weet wat het is om het aan u beide te hebben.
Wat kan helpen voor de pijn is dat ge u voeten laat weken in een badje met biotex,dat haalt de ontsteking weg.Of anders kan je bij de apotheek cloramide tabletten halen dat helpt ook.Hoop dat je iets hebt aan deze informatie.
Wens u veel sterkte en moed toe,

Beste Dotito,

----------


## parfum

Beste Dodito,

Bedankt voor al je tips.
Alleen, mijn nagels zijn ook al diverse malen versmald, maar zelfs dan gaan ze, smal en wel, gewoon rond groeien en dus weer de teen in. Het is echt hopeloos.
Voeten badjes helpen mij helaas ook niet, niet in Biotex en niet in Soda en niet Sunil, je kunt het niet bedenken of ik heb het al geprobeerd,
Alleen de Chloramide tabletten ken ik nog niet, maar ook die zullen denk ik niet kunnen voorkomen dat mijn nagels in tunnelvorm blijven groeien.
Het enige is, vrees ik, radicaal eraf halen en maar hopen dat ze niet meer terugkomen.

Vriendelijk groet Parfum

----------


## dotito

Hey Parfum,

Ja dan denk ik ook niet dat die chloramide tabletten gaan helpen.Dat is eigelijk een heel goed middel voor voetbadjes en tegen ontstekingen. Jammer genoeg denk ik dan ook,dat er maar één oplossing voor je is en dat is,dat ze heel u nagel er afhalen.
Ja zo kan je ook niet blijven rond lopen .Heb je al een afspraak gemaakt met een orthopeed?
Als je iets meer weet,laat het dan maar weten he!Mischien dat ik je verder nog met iets kan helpen.
Wens je nogmaals veel moed toe,sterkte!

Lieve Groetjes terug,Dotito, :Wink:

----------


## parfum

Heel hartelijke bedankt Dodito,

Nee ik heb nog geen afspraak gemaakt, moest nog even wachten van de huisarts, maar het gaat wel gebeuren hoor, zodra het ietsjes beter weer wordt, het is nu te koud om langdurig met blote voeten in slippers te moeten lopen, want je kunt dan n.l. lange tijd geen schoenen dragen, dat doet veel te veel pijn.
Dus zodra het voorjaar wordt dan gaan we er werk van maken.

Bedankt voor je bereidheid om te helpen.

lieve groet van Parfum

----------


## dotito

Hallo Parfum,

Ja is wel effectief beter dat je wacht dat het beter weer is.want als je geopereerd bent kan je idd niet in schoenen.Ik heb zelf ook een tijdje in slippers rond gelopen na mijn operasie.
Ach zo lang duurt het nu ook weer niet,voor het beter weer word.
hoop in tussen tijd dat ge niet teveel pijn hebt.Als ge teveel zeer hebt,kan je nog altijd iets innemen.>(paracetamol,of brufen)

succes en is met plezier gedaan :Wink: 

Dotito,

----------


## parfum

Bedankt voor je reactie en je goede raad.

Hartelijke groetjes Parfum

----------


## Pedicure

Een gouden raad: knip je nagels regelmatig en recht af. Dat knippen en verzorgen doe je best als je pas uit bad of douche komt. Omdat de nagels dan vochtig en zacht zijn, knipt dat makkelijker.Groetjes

----------


## parfum

> Een gouden raad: knip je nagels regelmatig en recht af. Dat knippen en verzorgen doe je best als je pas uit bad of douche komt. Omdat de nagels dan vochtig en zacht zijn, knipt dat makkelijker.Groetjes


Inderdaad Pedicure, dat was mij al jarenlang bekend en heb ik ook altijd gedaan(toen ik het nog zelf kon) nu ik er niet meer bij kan, om andere redenen, ga ik heel regelmatig naar de pedicure want het is heel belangrijk om goed voor mijn voeten te zorgen. Alleen mocht het allemaal niet baten, dus op een gegeven moment sta je met de rug tegen de muur.
In ieder geval bedankt voor de reactie.

Groetjes van Parfum :Smile:

----------


## zijderveld

Lieve mensen wat een problemen met ingegroeide teennagels. Ik ben zelf pedicure en plaats een nagelbeugel om de nagelgroei te corrigeren. Zie het als een beugel die voor de tanden wordt gedragen ook die corrigeerd de stand. Laat nooit zomaar snijden in de teen of een stukje nagel wegknippen, het gaat van kwaad tot erger.
Zoek een goede pedicure in de buurt zij hebben verschillende mogelijkheden om dit probleem te verhelpen

----------


## parfum

Hallo mevr. Zijderveld,

Ik ga altijd al naar een goede pedicure die al diverse malen beugeltjes heeft geplaatst, bij mij mocht het helaas geen enkel effect hebben, mede omdat ik ''aangeboren tunnelnagels'' schijn te hebben volgens de dokter en volgens de pedicure, daar helpt helaas niets tegen, jammer genoeg. Ik had het ook liever anders gezien.
Ook een v-tje mocht niet baten en een lengte gefreesde sleuf over de nagel ook niet.
Zelfs de diverse operatieve ingrepen bij verschillende dokters hebben niet geholpen.
Weet U misschien nog meer methodes, dan hoor ik ze heel graag van U.

Met vriendelijke groet Parfum

----------


## kidcar29

Ik heb al eerder hier geschreven over mijn ingegroeide nagels.
Inmiddels een half jaar verder zijn alle 2 de nagels er af gehaald.
Ze zijn nog niet helemaal gegroeid en toch weer last van ingroeien en ontstekingen.
Op moment is mijn rechter voet weer aan de beurt, erg pijnlijk.
Een voetbad nemen mag niet in verband met diabetes.
Wie weet er nog raad, ik word er bijna wanhopig van.
Uiteraard loop ik bij een diabetes pedicure,maar ook dat mag niet baten.

----------


## gossie

Goedenavond, Kidcar29

Dit zal een pijnlijke bedoeling zijn. Ik wens je veel sterkte en kracht toe.
Helaas heb ik geen goede tip voor je. Maar is er geen zalf daarvoor?
sterkte en beterschap kidcar29

groet van Gossie

----------


## Gonzosz Voice

Ingegroeide teennagels, laten weghalen door de arts... bla, bla... ze kwamen terug. 
Dus ik heb het zelf gedaan, want pijn bij jezelf voelt anders dan door een ander... Mijn nagels groeien naar behoren nu en ik kan weer lekker gewone schoenen aan en geen maat groter. Nu is het een kwestie van bijhouden, bijknippen of snijden. Wellicht klinkt het weird, maar ik ben blij dat ik het heb gedaan!! Twee keer is mijn teen verknalt, ik heb vier maanden niet normaal kunnen lopen.... dit is voorbij. Ik wil niet zeggen dat je meteen in je teen moet gaan snijden, maar diegene die in je teen poeren zijn ook niet alles! Sterkte voor allen die een ingegroeide nagel hebben....ik weet wat het is...en nu was!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik 'pruts' ook zelf aan ingegroeide nagels... ben daar nog nooit mee naar een arts geweest ... doet even pijn, maar daarna ben je ervan af  :Wink:

----------


## rrommel

Ik heb al jaren terug een dubbele/dubbele wig-exisie laten uitvoeren, beide grote tenen, beide kanten. Sinsdien geen klachten meer, soms wel nog 'duiveltjeshoorntjes', een klein stukje
nagel wat nog wel eens doorkomt. Gewoon wegknippen.

Maar er is wel een ander probleem bij: squashen/tennisen o.i.d. wordt lastig. Doordat je de hele tijd rent/afremt en je met je tenen voorin je schoen zit krijgen die tenen het zwaar te voorduren. Omdat de zijkanten weggeknipt zijn krijgt de bovenkant van de nagel+nagelbed extra op hun duvel. Dus ... na 45 minuten tennis worden de volgende dag die tenen blauw, bloeduitstorting onder de nagels, wat weer pijnlijk is. Soms laat de nagel later los, die groet dan wel weer, maar is gewoon niet handig.

Vraag: zijn daar oplossingen voor? Ik heb wel eens gehoord van een teenbeschermer, zelfs 'teen-condoom'?

----------


## parfum

Ik heb het ook al VELE malen gehad aan beide grote tenen, ook de beugels zijn in 1e instantie toegepast, stelt niets voor hoor en kost maar  16,= dus dat is te doen. De voetbehandeling kost mij elke 5 weken  23,50, maar ondanks al deze goede zorgen en secuur werk heeft de pedicure niet kunnen voorkomen dat mijn nagels in een tunnelvorm gaan groeien, de dokter zegt dat dit vaak in aanleg al aanwezig is maar dat je daar jarenlang geen weet van hebt, tot het moment dat je nagels als smalle streepjes op je teen groeien en de zijkanten er dus als weerhaken, helemaal vanaf onder de nagelriem, helemaal rond, in te totale lengte van de nagel in het nagelbed groeien, hierbij verga ik van de pijn, het reslutaat na vele incissies is dat het alleen maar erger is geworden en dat ik nu overal op de tenen ook nog eens littekenpijn heb gekregen, het lijkt de hele dag (en ook 's nachts onder de lakens) alsof men mijn tenen aan het afzagen is.
Ze zien er inmiddels niet meer uit, ook mijn kleine tenen krijgen nu plotseling hetzelfde probleem, dus ook daar veel pijn aan en tot overmaat van ramp gaan de nagels op mijn vingers ook helemaal rond groeien en krijgen vreemde vormen, waarbij de uiteinden dan weer krom over de vingertop naar beneden gaan groeien, het ziet er echt niet meer mooi uit. De dokter zei dat hier niets aan te doen is en dat het gewoon aangeboren is en dat ik pech heb met deze nare aandoening. Ik ken verder helemaal niemand in mijn familie die dit ook zo heeft, ik ben de enige, hoe kan zoiets dan aangeboren zijn vraag ik ma vaak af. Hoeveel tijd er ook wordt geeetst aan mijn tenen, de nagels blijven gewoon vrolijk weer teruggroeien en staan er binnen 3 maanden weer helemaal op, welliswaar dan weer in smallere vorm en soms breken ze ook zomaar af, precies zoals ik hierboven ook ergens las. De dokter zegt dat wanneer hij nóg langer zou etsen, mijn tenen er dan van dood gaan. De pedicure weet er ook geen raad mee en zegt dat geen enkele klant van haar zulke snel groeiende nagels heeft als ik, dubbele pech dus want dan moet er wéér eerder worden geopereerd. Ik wens iedereen veel sterkte met deze afschuwelijke aandoening.

----------


## kimberlyy

ik heb ook het probleem, en hoop dat iemand kan helpen!
ik heb al 3 jaar beide grote teennagels ingegroeit! ook de chirurg heeft al 3 keer de zijkanten weggesneden en het groeit gewoon weer terug in....
ik loop al 3 jaar ook zelf maar beetje de nagel eruit te knippen maar t werkt allemaal niet..

ik kan al 3 jaar geen schoenen aan omdat dit enorme pijn doet.
wie helpt mij wat ik nu moet doen

----------


## parfum

Ik zou je héél graag willen helpen Kimberly, maar zelf loop ik véél langer te tobben met ingegroeide nagels en het blijft ook steeds weer terugkomen. Telkens weer worden ze weggesneden en even zovele keren zijn ze teruggegroeid.
Nu komen er ook bij alle kleine teennagels ingegroeide nagels bij, de enige nagels die niet aan beide zijden ingegroeid zijn dat zijn de 2 allerkleinste teentjes, verder inmiddels allemaal. 
De dokter zei tegen mij dat het een aangeboren ''afwijking'' is, het heet ''tunnelgroei'' en je zult er altijd last van houden, zo zei hij, ik weet niet of dat bij jou ook het probleem is, dat de nagels helemaal rond gaan groeien op je tenen, daardoor gaan ze ook al vanaf het nagelbed binnenin rond in de teen groeien, dus eigenlijk met een soort weerhaken.
Als je dát probleem ook hebt dan is daar helaas niets aan te doen.
Alleen met een beetje geluk blijft het ééns een keertje goedgaan, maar voor hetzelfde geldt blijft het gewoon altijd zo groeien.. het enige dat je dan rest is de nagel definitief laten verwijderen....en zelfs dan kan er nog steeds een gek ding teruggroeien, is bij mijn zwager ook gebeurd.
Ik wens je héél veel sterkte toe met deze afschuwelijke aandoening.

----------


## thedude

Bovenaan pagina 3!

Ik krijg hier steeds updates van mensen die het " laten " behandelen en het komt terug klaag klaag klaag.

Moesten jullie echt begrijpen hoe de situatie werkt, inzicht krijgen in hoe je de situatie erger maakt door het vanzelfsprekende dagelijks gebruik.

Docters en al de rest zouden geen geld meer verdienen moesten ze het perfect repareren.

De nagel moet droog blijven, ontstekingen zorgen voor etter en etter maakt de nagel zwak. Hierdoor gaat de nagel na verloop van tijd verpulveren, schuiren. als de nagel droog is moet je hem versterken met nagellak. Dan moet je hem de kans geven om te kunnen groeien, omdat de hoek lang weg was is er gezwollen vlees over gegroeid. Door het verdwijnen van de infectie zal het overtollige vel krimpen maar je zal toch moeten zien dat de nagel plaats heeft. De nagel die groeit en met een snijdende punt in het overtollige vel duwt is pijnlijk. vandaar moet je zorgen dat het overtollige vel niet zwelt ( geen geknelde zweetvoeten!!!) en moet je het droge vlees vaak naar achter trekken zodat de nagel ruimte krijgt. Ik dacht dat er daarvoor speciale plastieken klemmen voor bestaan heb het zelf nooit gebruikt maar zie er wel het nut van in.

Mooie vergelijking, ik ging naar de tandarts om een gaatje ergens tussen 2 tanden te vullen. De man doet er wat product op dat bijt om de tandplak en kalk te verwijderen.
De AAP had het product te lang laten inwerken of teveel gebruikt ik weet het zelf niet. Het resultaat was dat mijn tandvlees " verbrand was" waardoor het krimpte, hierdoor ontstond er een spleet tussen het tandvlees en de wortel van de tand. Ik had nadat het gat gevuld was nog veel pijn bij het bijten. De pijn verergerde en verergerde, ik ging naar een andere tandarts omdat ik dacht dat er vuil in de plombage zat maar die nam fotos en zag niks. Hij had het verbrande tandvlees wel opgemerkt en rade me aan sensodine te gebruiken (wat ik al gebruikte). na een paar weken werd de pijn enkel erger, ik had uitstralingen naar mijn tong en oor, ik dacht toen dat mijn amandelen ontstoken waren omdat ik ook pijn kreeg bij het slikken. De dokter zag een paar vlekken achteraan in mijn gehemelte en dat mijn tandvlees wat rood was maar niets speciaals.
Ook had ik een wijsheidstand die uitkwam dus dat kon het ook zijn omdat er onder die tand zenuwen zitten die uitstralingen geven als ze gekneld worden. Ik kreeg van de dokter extra vitaminen en mondwater en gel ( die ze ook aan babys geven waarvan de tanden uitkomen) en pijnstillers, veel pijnstillers. Een paar weken later oorpijn en keel verdwenen, maar ik kreeg nu meer pijn in de tand als ik er nog maar zachtjes tugen duwde met mijn tong had ik al enorme pijn. ik kon niets eten ik kon niet slapen ( van de pijn) en ben savonds naar spoed gegaan. daar lieten ze mij op 10 sec weten dat ik een tandvleesontsteking had. Hij spoot er een speciaal product op en de pijn verminderde, ik kreeg nog meer pijnstillers voorgeschreven. de volgende ochtend stond er een grote bol op het tandvlees onder de tand, de druk was dus van onder de tand en de pijn was weg, ik heb al de pijnstillers niet eens gebruikt. (volgens de tandarts was zelfs indien de pijn niet beterde " trekken" de oplossing was).

Gelijkenissen met de nagels:

Vertrouw geen specialist als je merkt dat er iets fout is.
Ik had een ontsteking die enkel erger werd door al het eten en de microben in mijn mond. (Net als geknelde vochtige schoenen ervoor zorgen dat het probleem nooit kan opgelost worden)
Ik had dus etter onder mijn tand die zorgde voor druk en pijn, de pijn verdwijnde eens de druk weg was ( denk maar aan de aller eerste keer dat je het vel van de ingegroeide nagel wat terug trekt en er een hoop groene etter uit komt)

Geef je nagel de kans om te genezen want het is zeker zo dat hoe meer je wegknipt, hoe langer je zal moeten wachten voordat de volledige nagel weer tot gans bovenaan zit.

mvg

----------


## thedude

gvd ik ga stoppen met de posts te lezen want al wat ik tegen kom is het tegengestelde van wat ik in 2008 gezegd heb!

en al die tunnelzever die ik hier lees, ik had aan 1 nagelkant ook een hoek die naar binnen groeide(weerhaak) nadat hij er volledig was uitgegroeid, dit is er vanzelf uitgegroeid.

nu maak ik even gebruik van mijn gezond boerenverstand:

als op de plaats waar je nagel ingroeit het vel gaat zwellen en ontsteken, het vel over de nagel groeit wat gebeurt er dan?
Het vleeg duwt de nagel in 2 richtingen, naar beneden en weg van de ontsteking.
Het resultaat is dat het ontstoken en gezwollen vel de nagelvorming beinvloed.
Denk terug aan wat ik in voorgaande posts gezegd heb, door al de ontstekingen wordt de nagel week en gaat hij zelfs nog makkelijker vervormen. De vervorming zal aanhouden op de plaats waar de huid gezwollen is, en aangezien niemand er hier afgeraakt zal de nagel dus blijven vervormen.

Ik zou graag in paint nog een paar verduidelijkende tekeningen maken maar ik heb binnen11u examen wiskunde (de ingenieurs soort) en ik moet nog verdacht veel doen.

...thedude

----------


## dotito

Wat ik denk da

----------


## dotito

Foutje hierboven.....


@Parfum,

En wat die dokter zei moet je niet geloven hoor er is altijd iets aan te doen. Als ze die goed hebben versmald heb je daar geen last meer van  :Wink: 


@Kimberlyy,

Ja zo sukkelen met je tenen zodat je geen schoenen meer kan dragen is niet alles hé heb het ook meegemaakt. Heb ook 2 jaar in slipper rond gelopen. Wat ik zeker niet zou doen is er zelf aan prutsen zo maak je het erger! Zoek desnoods een andere orthopeed/specialist op. Ik heb er een hele goede gehad maar die zit wel in België in UZA (Edegem). Wat je evt kan laten doen is je volledig nagelbed laten verwijderen. Toen ik mijn nagels heb laten versmallen zei de dr toen als het terug komt moeten we je nagelbed laten verwijderen en dan blijft het weg. Wens je alvast heel veel sterkte.

----------


## parfum

Sorry dat ik er toch nog 1 keer op reageer mevrouw van ''zeever''.
Ik spreek hier niet over een puntje dat bovenaan ingroeit hoor, hoe kom je erbij.

Ik heb het over een nagel die aan de basis, dus halverwege de teen, net bóven het bewegende bovenste kootje van de teen reeds in tunnelvorm gaat groeien en dus dáár al zit te ontsteken omdat hij steeds drukt op de zenuwen en het bot van de teen.

Ik dacht dat ik mij hiermee voldoende duidelijk had gemaakt.
De smalle stukjes nagel (slechts streepjes) die er nu nog opstaan groeien zelfs nog rond en gaan ook weer naar binnen groeien, van beneden af, onder de nagelriem, begint het al, ik denk dus dat wij het hier over totaal verschillende soorten ingroei van nagels hebben.

Enneh...oh ja, mijn nagelbedden zijn al zo dood als een pier, al jarenlang.........ZO.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Parfum: brrrrrrrrrrrrrr klinkt akelig allemaal....ja soms kunnen mensen een beetje langs elkaar heen praten. ... :Embarrassment:  ..èn je nagelbedden zijn zo dood als een pier. :Frown: ...nou dat klinkt niet fijn....ik hoop dat je op een goede dag mèèr geluk zult krijgen van je nagels....
het lijkt mij vreselijk...alle goeds Parfum...Sterkte...

Groetjes van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Parfum,

Ja sukkelen met tunnelnagels is niet alles hé. Ik heb ook nog een paar tunnelnagels, maar gelukkig heb ik daar nu weinig last van. De anderen hebben ik laten versmallen omdat ik ook altijd ontstekingen kreeg.
Ach mensen die daar niet mee zitten weten inderdaad niet waarover ze praten, laat die gewoon maar zeveren.....
Is verschrikkelijk dat je daar mee sukkelt.

Moet zeggen ik heb destijds ook verschillende behandelingen bij een podoloog gehad en helaas niet tevreden brr.... Zij heeft het toen nog erger gemaakt. Natuurlijk zal het bij iedereen anders liggen zeker. Zeg heb je ben ooit al eens geopereerd aan je tenen(versmallen van teennagels)?
Hoop dat ze vroeg of laat toch iets kunnen doen voor jou.

Hou je goed hé

----------


## parfum

> Parfum: brrrrrrrrrrrrrr klinkt akelig allemaal....ja soms kunnen mensen een beetje langs elkaar heen praten. ... ..èn je nagelbedden zijn zo dood als een pier....nou dat klinkt niet fijn....ik hoop dat je op een goede dag mèèr geluk zult krijgen van je nagels....
> het lijkt mij vreselijk...alle goeds Parfum...Sterkte...
> 
> Groetjes van Elisa


Dank je wel Elisa, jij begrijpt het tenminste pffftttt.......
Ik hoop dat je wens uit zal komen, niet alleen voor mezelf maar ook voor alle andere mensen die aan deze vervelende aandoening lijden.

 :Smile:

----------


## parfum

> @Parfum,
> 
> Ja sukkelen met tunnelnagels is niet alles hé. Ik heb ook nog een paar tunnelnagels, maar gelukkig heb ik daar nu weinig last van. De anderen hebben ik laten versmallen omdat ik ook altijd ontstekingen kreeg.
> Ach mensen die daar niet mee zitten weten inderdaad niet waarover ze praten, laat die gewoon maar zeveren.....
> Is verschrikkelijk dat je daar mee sukkelt.
> 
> Moet zeggen ik heb destijds ook verschillende behandelingen bij een podoloog gehad en helaas niet tevreden brr.... Zij heeft het toen nog erger gemaakt. Natuurlijk zal het bij iedereen anders liggen zeker. Zeg heb je ben ooit al eens geopereerd aan je tenen(versmallen van teennagels)?
> Hoop dat ze vroeg of laat toch iets kunnen doen voor jou.
> 
> Hou je goed hé


 :Smile: Dank je wel Dodito, gelukkig begrijp jij het ook........en ja ik laat ze wel zeveren, maar moest er tóch even op :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  reageren.
Als iemand niet weet waar het precies over gaat dan moet die zich er ook
niet op een verkeerde manier :Mad:  mee bemoeien, is niet leuk voor alle mensen die er zo erg mee tobben.

En ja, ik ben er ook al enkele malen aan geopereerd, ook zonder resultaat, dus alle wegen die te bewandelen zijn, die zijn ook bewandeld door mij.

Daardoor is het dan juist zo  :Stick Out Tongue: zuur als iemand zulke dingen zegt.

Maar goed, zij/hij weet niet  :Confused: beter zullen we maar denken.

Dank je wel voor je medeleven :Wink: 

Hartelijke groeten van Parfum :Smile:

----------


## parfum

> Dank je wel Dodito,(sorry naam verkeerd geschreven en kan hier met 1 letter veranderen, krijg het dan niet meer verstuurd) Dotito gelukkig begrijp jij het ook........en ja ik laat ze wel zeveren, maar moest er tóch even op reageren.
> Als iemand niet weet waar het precies over gaat dan moet die zich er ook
> niet op een verkeerde manier mee bemoeien, is niet leuk voor alle mensen die er zo erg mee tobben.
> 
> En ja, ik ben er ook al enkele malen aan geopereerd, ook zonder resultaat, dus alle wegen die te bewandelen zijn, die zijn ook bewandeld door mij.
> 
> Daardoor is het dan juist zo zuur als iemand zulke dingen zegt.
> 
> Maar goed, zij/hij weet niet beter zullen we maar denken.
> ...


 :Wink:

----------


## koekjesmonster

Heb 20 jaar geleden al eens het een kwart van het nagelbed (de nagelwortel) laten wegnemen. Sindsdien nooit meer last mee gehad, ongeacht of ik de teen veel druk ondervond of niet. Met mijn andere teen heb ik sindsdien nog steeds zowat om het jaar wel een ingegroeide nagel gehad. Om van de last en van de antibiotica af te zijn heb ik nu weer gekozen voor het versmallen van het nagelbed. De verdovingen zijn eventjes pijnlijk en de dagen erna is het opletten dat je voldoende pijnstillers neemt maar daarna zijn de teenproblemen voor altijd voorbij.

Dus, ik zweer bij het versmallen van het nagelbed !

----------


## dotito

@Parfum,

Wat erg voor je dat je na al die operatie nog steeds geen gewenst resultaat hebt. Omdat ik best weet hoe pijnlijk zoiets kan zijn. Heb ook jaren gesukkeld met mijn teennagels  :Frown: 

Ja kan er wel inkomen hoor dat je er even niet graag bij bent, als iemand dan iets zegt waarover ze niet weten waarover ze praten.

Wens je alvast heel veel sterkte toe en hoop dat je vroeg of laat ooit geholpen word.

lieve groetjes terug  :Wink:

----------


## wicky453

ik heb dit eens een keer gehad en ja het komt door het niet op de juiste manier knippen van je nagels, mijn oma die had mij altijd geleerd vooral je teennagels niet teveel aan het uiteinde gaan knippen want de gevolgen zijn niet prettig..en gevolg..ja nagel gaat dus ingroeien....ik ging er dood van de pijn en uiteindelijk was ie zelf geinfecteerd geraakt... ik heb een huismedicijn gebruikt dat is zachte kaars branden erop en na een week tot 2 is ie normaal gaan groeien en heeft geholpen. ik heb uiteraard mijn lesje geleerd...en ik wenst dit voor niemand....

----------

